# Dungeon Adventure Path: Life's Bazaar



## Citizen Mane (Feb 7, 2003)

This is the game thread for the Dungeon Magazine Adventure Path — set in my homebrew world, the idea is that we'll go through as many of these modules as possible, up until the point where we stop having fun with it.  I'd like to finish all of them, but we'll start out with getting through _Life's Bazaar_.

The OOC thread can be found here.
The characters can be found over here.
A map of my world can be found here — Cauldron is the black splotch in the southern mountain range.

The current party is:
* Carrach Kozat, Hobgoblin Rgr2 (Douane)
* Rothgar, Hobgoblin Pal2 of Heironeous (rangerjohn)
* Sando Scrapfinder, Gnome Rog2 (Argent)
* Vorik, Human Wiz2 (gordonknox) *on autopilot*
* Cassandra Moonshadow, Human PsyW2 (Thels)

NPCs in play:
* Tekk Dolgtvari, Swamp Dwarf Clr2 of St. Cuthbert (originally played by Someone)

Missing in Action:
* Liandra Ilvarya, Elf Brd2 (originally played by Jalon Odessa), disappeared in Jzadirune
* Qoll Eroe, Human Clr2 of Wee Jas (originally played by Dog Faced God), disappeared in Jzadirune

Inactive party members:
* Geebo Kozolin, Gnome Rog1 (GWolf), left Cauldron to attend to other business
* Hu'ka Gnishrak, Canis Kobold Sor1 (Ascending Crane), watching over the orphans at the Lantern Street Orphanage


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 7, 2003)

*Chapter One: Gone in the Night*

_13 Leaffall 406_


*Carrach, Rothgar, and Liandra* — You have finally entered Cauldron's westernmost gate after a long journey from Arándhe.  After settling with the caravan master, the three of you find yourself left to your own devices.  His last words as he headed off to take care of his drovers and merchandise were that you should "seek room and board at the Drunken Morkoth — it's just north of here.  The innkeep is good people!"  And with that, he was gone, leaving you to find the Morkoth on your own...

*Hu'ka and Qoll* — It's been a long day and the onset of night brings it to a welcome close.  Dinner and at least an hour's rest over at the Drunken Morkoth Inn should serve you each well.  As you (Hu'ka) get closer to the Morkoth, you can spot the shape of Qoll ahead of you...

*Geebo* — Dinner at the Morkoth was very good — far better than anything you've had since before Floodrun.  Otherwise, it's time to get to work — rarely does food just appear on your table.  You step outside...

*For Everyone* — A steady drizzle falls from the sky, and the crowded buildings, slick with rain, seem rather bleak this evening.  Even in this section of Cauldron, apparently a rather good section, things have a worn down air.  The occasional house has a candle lit in the window, but most of the shutters have been drawn.  The citizens of Cauldron have gotten off the streets, leaving them empty and quiet.  The rain starts to come down a little bit heavier, and you begin to feel how cold it actually is.  The scent of chimney smoke fills the air, and water runs off the rooftops and into the alleys.  As the rain comes down harder, the cobblestone begin to get slick and muddy, with pools of sooty water gathering in various places on the streets.

A sudden, plaintive cry for help splits the night.  It comes from somewhere within the city, in the area inside the western gate...

*OOC* — _First order of business — where's that "plaintive cry" coming from?  For the two hobgoblins and the elf, it sounds like it's due east of you.  For the gnome, canis, and cleric, it's a little south and a little east.  None of you are certain for sure.  Initiative has been rolled to determine who reacts first and the order is:

Liandra [roll of 16 + 2 Init] 18
Geebo [roll of 11 + 2 Init] 13
Carrach [roll of 9 + 1 Init] 10 
Hu'ka [roll of 10 + 0 Init] 10
Rothgar [roll of 2 + 1 Init] 3
Qoll [roll of 1 + 0 Init] 1

Carrach moves before Hu'ka because of a higher dexterity.

Second order of business — Assumptions made per OOC thread: Hu'ka has spent the day tying up loose ends as he starts a new chapter of his life.  As night falls, he's heading over to the Drunken Morkoth to see visit with Qoll Eroe.  Qoll has spent the day at his former house and is headed back to the Morkoth to clean up and get some food.  Geebo is likely getting ready to go to work (this was the last bit of information that was posted in that thread relating to Geebo's actions), and has probably finished eating his dinner — likely at the Drunken Morkoth.  Why the Morkoth?  Largest inn in town, has the best food.  I won't be doing this, generally speaking, but I wanted to kind of nudge things along and start off with a bang.

See the OOC thread for other business!_


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 7, 2003)

Hu'ka quickly looks to the southeast, nose quivering and sniffing the air.  He turns back to where he sees Qoll and barks out an alarm.

*"Qoll Eroe! Over here!  Someone is hurt!"*  Hu'ka starts to move towards the disturbance, risking a look back to see if his ally is following.

*OOC:  I'll head towards the sound, double move.  I'll be sniffing the air for trouble, but Hu'ka is thinking some foolish human slipped in a puddle and is cradling a broken arm or somesuch.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 7, 2003)

Rothgar looks to his recent travelling companions "did you hear that?  Come mischief is afoot!"  But he is slow to get there himself, he appears to be having trouble with the slick mud.


----------



## Douane (Feb 7, 2003)

Carrach motions his two companions to be silent, trying to listen for any other sounds. At the same time he draws his longsword to be prepared for possible trouble. If he hears nothing further, he advances cautiously into the direction of the scream.

[OoC: Carrach will try to make a listen check as described above. He will then proceed to move towards the origin of the sound.]


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 8, 2003)

'Indeed Rothgar, I'm certain I heard a cry of some sort.  I knew that Cauldron would be exciting, but I didn't expect trouble to find me quite so quickly.'

_Liandra keeps pace with Carrach, drawing her longbow whilst advancing steadily, and keeping an ear out for any more sounds._


----------



## GWolf (Feb 8, 2003)

_ I should find out whos crying for help. Hopefully its not one of my employers targets, because that would mean he either double booked the job, or someone is trying to steal it from me....or it may just be someone who needs help..._ 

Geebo walks out of the inn and begins to jog at a moderate pace to wear he heard the sound.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 8, 2003)

Qoll followed Hu'ka slowly, more intent on washing soot and filth from his hands and clothes than anything else.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 9, 2003)

Pinpointing the direction of the cry is rather easy.  Weaving through the densely packed buildings, you find that its source in a misty alley between Obsidian Avenue and Magma Avenue.  

Three figures are assaulting a fourth, who lies face down on the wet cobblestones.  You can hear the awful sound of boot hitting ribs as two of these men work over the victim while the third stands watch.  One of the attackers lifts up the victim by the hood of his cloak and slams him against a wall — "Stay away from the orphanage, you got that?"  

Liandra arrives first, staggers a bit on the wet cobblestone, and kicks over a potted plant next to one of the buildings.  The third man wheels around at the sound of the breaking pot — "Hey, you two, we got some company!"  The other two men drop the victim and turn to face you.  All three ruffians draw their swords and look at you, waiting, one of them snarling, "Bugger off, eh?"

*OOC*: _Initiative order remains the same.  Please frame your actions in context of what you do if a fight breaks out and what you do if it does not by your turn...

Liandra 18
Geebo 13
Carrach 10 
Hu'ka 10
Rothgar 3
Qoll 1_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 9, 2003)

_Here's a map of the situation:_


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 9, 2003)

_Liandra knocks an arrow and levels her bow at the three assailants._

'Well, well, well... those are hardly even odds now, are they boys?  Why don't you drop your weapons and explain to my associates what your problem is?'

[OOC:  Should Liandra's attempts at diplomacy fail, and a fight breaks out, she readies an action to attack the first of the ruffians to move towards her.]


----------



## GWolf (Feb 9, 2003)

Geebo sets an arrow in his light crossbow. "I don't want to fight you and wasit my time, but I will if you dont leave"


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 9, 2003)

*OOC: If diplomacy prevails...*

Hu'ka nods at Liandra's back, thankful at least one cool head is at the scene.  With a swirl of his robes the Canis steps forward.

*"Here now, what has thiss fellow done to earn thisss beating? Perhapss we can help."*  Hu'ka lets his tongue loll to the side in a happy grin.

*OOC:  Diplomacy +6 *

***************** *

*OOC:  If a fight breaks out... *

Hu'ka watches as arrows and swords flash with a scowl.  Raising his arms up and barking out the words to his spell, Hu'ka casts Charm Person.  _Bah.  These thugs smell worse than trolls - but they might be more desirous to talk with my magic!_

*OOC:  I'll target the nearest enemy not currently engaged with one of my new allies.  Will save DC15. *


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 10, 2003)

Rothgar moves around the building, in case things get violent.  He neither wishes to fire into a melee or attempt to stab from the second rank.


----------



## Douane (Feb 11, 2003)

Carrach lowers his sword to avoid appearing even more threatening than his size already makes him. 

_Perhaps the elven female's attempt will shed some light on this strange happening. She has shown herself to be a rather talkative one on the travel to Cauldron.

Still, she didn't seem to be much of a fighter and the choice of a distance weapon in these close quarters won't help much._ 

He prepares to move in front of her, should hostilites break out.



[OoC: In case of combat, Carrach will move into the square before Liandra, attacking if a suitable target should be within his reach.]


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 11, 2003)

Qoll moved up to the corner of the building leading into the alley to get a closer look at the situation.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 12, 2003)

The three ruffians look at you, swords drawn, waiting.  Their faces are painted half black, half white, split straight down the middle, with the white spilling into the darker side and outlining the mouth.  All in all, the face paint creates a sort of mask — all three men look like grinning clowns.  Unsettling, to be honest.

Unfortunately, Liandra's words have no effect — or, at least, no overtly positive effect, for combat does not break out quite yet *(Diplomacy: roll 9 on d20 + 6, total 15)*.  The three of them barely blink, almost as if they're waiting for something to happen.

The tension continues to build, neither side moving, more or less waiting.  Geebo's words have little to no effect on defusing the tension, nor do they harm matters *(Diplomacy: roll of 12 on d20 + 1, total 13)*.  Things appear to have reached a stalemate, when Hu'ka, tongue lolling out of the side of his mouth in a happy grin, steps forward, "Here now, what has thiss fellow done to earn thisss beating? Perhapss we can help." *(Diplomacy: roll of 12 on d20 + 6, total 18)* 

The men lower their swords and relax slightly.  Checking over his shoulder, the lookout breaks their silence, "Well, we don't need your help, but I think we've made our point.  You all might want to watch where you stick your noses, eh?  Acting like tough guys is only going to get you in trouble in Cauldron."  

When their victim sees that combat is not imminent, he dusts himself off and pulls himself to his feet.  As he rises, you notice that a heavy, ornamental symbol of St. Cuthbert hangs from his neck.  His face is rather bruised, with a couple of small nicks and cuts on it.  He starts to move towards you.

*OOC*: _I've reattached the map, mostly so you all know where you are, currently I've moved the party off of a combat footing — initiative will be rerolled if anything comes up.  Look at the OOC thread for information on how I adjucated Diplomacy._


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 12, 2003)

Qoll walked into the alley and helped the priest to his feet.  "What is going on here?"  He glared at the painted stooges.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 13, 2003)

_Still with her longbow trained on the priest's three assailants, Liandra continues to seek information from any of the four strangers._

'You've still not told us why you were attacking this innocent priest.  Should we assume that you're simply common thugs, or are there other issues at hand?'

[OOC:  Information on Liandra's diplomacy, bluff, sense motive and intimidate scores can be found in her stat-block, depending on what you think would be most appropriate in this situation, KL.]


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 13, 2003)

Hu'ka turns to the elf wielding the bow and makes a high pitched whine in the back of his throat.

"My lady, do be careful with that!  We ssurely do not see both sidesss - we do not know what posssible ills thisss man hass committed at the orphanage.  Perhapss these fine young men are in the right!"  Hu'ka turns back to the thugs with a toothy grin.

"Now then, where were we.  Oh yesss.  You were about to tell us what the priesst hass done...?"

OOC: _ Hu'ka will ready himself to launch a Charm Person spell at the first thug to attack. Despite his words, Hu'ka doesn't trust *anyone* here. _


----------



## Douane (Feb 13, 2003)

Carrach pricks up his ears at the repeated mentioning of a orphanage. Should this small human have dared to threaten harm to it? However, he had heard many peole speak of the worshippers of this god in ways that made such behaviour unlikely, though not impossible.

Still unsure what to make out of this, Carrach continues to watch the priest and his three assailants, while listening to the talk of the elven female and that small canine one.


----------



## GWolf (Feb 14, 2003)

Geebo stands where he is, scrathes his head and keeps one hand firmly on his xbow.


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 14, 2003)

Rothgar keeps an careful eye on the trio and their victim while trying see if any of them exude an evil aura.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 15, 2003)

The lookout (he seems to be in charge here, at least he's doing all the talking) snarls at Qoll's question, "Hey, what'd I just say about minding your own business, huh?  We were just having a little conversation with our Cuthbertian friend, all right?  Just a little chat."  He smirks as he says _Cuthbertian friend_.  Turning to Liandra, he glares, gesturing with his sword, "You!  Listen to the kobold and put that bow down!  Put that bloody thing down!"  *(Liandra's Diplomacy: roll 3 on d20 + 6, total 9)*

The priest turns to you, and shakes his head, "Look, let's leave them be — we can go back to my temple where I'll explain everything?" 

*Hu'ka*: You can smell the fear on the men — they're trustworthy as far as you can tell, but you probably don't want to push them if you're to avoid bloodshed.  You're absolutely positive that the priest is trustworthy.  *(Sense Motive: roll 20 on d20 + 5, total 25)*

*Rothgar*: None of the thugs detect as evil.

*OOC*: _Please make sure to post whether or not you indicate this information to the others in your next post.  If everyone responds, I'll have another post up this weekend.  Also, please feel free to leave feedback (comments, criticism, compliments) in the OOC thread — I thrive on feedback and want to make this fun for all of you.  Finally, as you can tell, I've also removed the map for the time being._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 16, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *The priest turns to you, and shakes his head, "Look, let's leave them be — we can go back to my temple where I'll explain everything?" *





'Very well, sir priest - I have no desire to see blood spilled needlessly here.'

_Liandra returns the arrow knocked in her bow to the quiver on her back, and leaves the longbow at her side, still wary of the thugs before her.  She then prepares to follow the priest wherever he may lead the group._


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 18, 2003)

Sensing none are evil here Rothgar states "the gods are not displeased with any here.  But before that changes," 

OOC:here he addresses all present party and quartet.

" let us do as the priest suggest and escort him to his temple.  That way he won't be troubling your orphanage and you won't be bruising your foot on his ribs." 

OOC:the said with a deprecating smile.


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 18, 2003)

Hu'ka nods at the human.

"Excellent idea, indeed."

OOC:  I shall accompany the priest back to his church, and find out what transpired between him, the men, and the orphanage.


----------



## GWolf (Feb 18, 2003)

"Fine, even though I do have more important matters" Geebo says following along.


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 18, 2003)

Rothgar states "come follower of the stern one, let us go to your temple."  At this he tries to escort the cleric to his temple, glancing about to see if any follow.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 20, 2003)

"If you do not wish us to summon the Watch, we will do as you ask."  Qoll spoke to the priest, and moved to put himself between the thugs and the injured priest.

ooc: sorry I've been lagging a bit here.  Seems like every time I try to access this thread, the boards crash.


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 20, 2003)

OOC: I wasn't able to access the site at all.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 21, 2003)

The three men stand there, staring out at you from behind their face paint — the contrast between their tense posture and body language and the harlequinesque grins of the face paints is marked, and probably would be laughable at another time.  They do nothing and seem more than willing to let you all go on your way.  The rain continues to come down; you are all rather damp and somewhat cold.

The priest smiles at your group, "Very well, my temple is located in the northeastern part of the city — if any of you are Cauldronians, I'm sure that you're familiar with the Cuthbertian church here."  He guides you away from the alley and after turning onto a main street, he speaks again, "I'm very thankful you showed up when you did, I'm sure that they wouldn't have killed me, but one can never be too certain and to escape with superficial injuries, well, that's good, is all.  I mean, I had thought that they wanted money, but it became quickly apparent that they just wanted to put some fear into me.  Damn near worked, too."  He pauses to reflect on this, shakes his head, and offers a sheepish grin, suddenly looking very young, "I'm sorry, I've gotten ahead of myself.  I'm Ruphus Laro, an acolyte in the service of St. Cuthbert."


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 21, 2003)

_Lia courtseys deeply before the priest._

'A pleasure to make your acquaintance, Ruphus.  I am Lia Ilvarya, a storyteller and wanderer to Cauldron in search of adventure.'

_After the formalities and introductions have been addressed, Liandra continues the conversation in the hope of gathering more information of the attack from the priest._

'I feel that it is our duty to offer help to the Church of St Cuthbert, particularly when their clergymen are in distress, however I am a stranger to Cauldron, and know little of local politics, or of the Church's possible enemies.  Can you think of any reason why those men may have sought to intimidate you?'

[OOC:  Diplmoacy, Gather  Info. and Sense Motive checks at the ready.]


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 22, 2003)

Hu'ka smiles and hisses good naturedly at the elf's excellent manners.

"I am named Hu'ka Gnishrak, third pup to Fin'ka, litter-mate to B'nak Gnishrak; I am a diplomat late of House Byrnis and a Speaker-of-Dragons.  I am also..."

Hu'ka bows deeply to the priest and all gathered.

"... at your service."


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 23, 2003)

"An honor to meet you sir" replies the hobgoblin.  "Now let us retire too the stern ones home, before more child protectors make an appearance."


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 23, 2003)

Qoll was passing a damp and dingy rag between his equally dingy hands as he spoke to the Cuthbertian.  "I am Qoll Eroe.  Surely you have heard of my family's recent... misfortune, Ruphus.  I, for one, would like to know how you can allow these thugs to assault you and not answer for it.  The Ruby Sorceress is to be praised, as she saw fit to send us your way.  Elsewise, you would surely be sharing her bed this evening."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 25, 2003)

Ruphus nods warmly as each of you introduce yourselves.  In response to Qoll, he says, "Master Eroe, I have heard and am sorry that the house of the Ruby Goddess should be violated so.  I mean to say that I am, of course, at your service."  As Lia and Qoll press for more information, he sighs and tells you the following as you continue walking, "Well, things have been bad all over Cauldron lately — some magical disease appears to be causing people to vanish, similar to what happened to the gnomes of Jzadirune just under a century ago, and then, of course, there's this bit of kidnapping.  Four children have been kidnapped from the Lantern Street Orphanage recently and I was there to console the children and the staff.  Apparently, someone for some reason doesn't want the Church to be there.  People have been saying that one of the children kidnapped from the orphanage is the bastard son of Cauldron's Lord Mayor, but I'm not really so sure about that."  He shakes his head at the thought.

By the time he's finished his story, you see that you've reached his Church.  The two-story building, its white marble walls streaked with blue veins, stands out from the black stone buildings that flank it.  Two marble statues of armored warriors stand watch over the heavy oaken door of the temple, maces raised high against the dark and stormy sky.  Above the temple doors, you can see the following inscribed in a rigidly stylized Common: WITHIN LAW LIVES HOPE.  

Ruphus opens the front door and turns back towards you, "Please do come in, we can at least dry off and maybe even talk some more."

*Hu'ka, Qoll*: You two know the following information about Jzadirune — the gnomes of Jzadirune were master craftsmen and spellcrafters involved with the gnomish architects of Cauldron.  Jzadirune refers to both the complex they built underneath the city as well as its founder.  About 75 years ago, the gnomes in the enclave fell victim to a mysterious plague called the Vanishing that seemed to lurk in the items they crafted. 

*OOC*: _Next move on Thursday!_


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 27, 2003)

Hu'ka nods at the priest.

"I would be honored to visssit your church, Ruphus.  Though I cannot claim I worsship your god, I ssstill believe in his valuesss."

_OOC: Hu'ka will enter with Ruphus and the rest.  Once we've settled in and have dried off, Hu'ka will ask a few questions of the priest._

"What do you know of thisss... gang?"

"Do you know where we can find the leader of the gang?"

"Do you have any ideasss of where the children might be?"


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 27, 2003)

_Liandra accompanies Ruphus into the church, and follows the priest to wherever he may lead.  Although glad to be inside and out of the damp, the elf's first course of action is to aid Huka in gleaning additional information from the priest._

'Thank you for your hospitality, Ruphus... the kind reputation of your faith is seemingly well-deserved.  As you can understand, however, more pressing issues are at hand - is there any other information you can offer as to the events surrounding the orphange?'

_After her initial comments, Liandra remains quiet, allowing Huka to discuss important matters with Ruphus, and instead casts her mind back to any slivers of information regarding cauldron that she may have picked up whilst on the road._

[OOC:  Throughout the course of the conversation, rather than using diplomacy, Liandra attempts to make bardic knowledge checks regarding the Lantern Street Orphange, the Cuthbertian Church in Cauldron, and the son of Cauldron's Lord Mayor.]


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 28, 2003)

Qoll studied the priest closely as he related his tale.  "The question still remains, Ruphus:  Why do *you* allow an attack on your person with no reprisal?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 28, 2003)

The interior of the temple is well appointed, spacious, and, perhaps most importantly, dry.  Novices in the service of Cuthbert, dressed in blue robes, Cuthbertian crosses hanging from their necks, move through the Church attending to errands.  A few commoners are attending to prayers in the main chapel.

Ruphus leads you through this chapel and into a small, modestly decorated sitting room, with dark oak furniture and modest paintings depicting dogmatic, mythological scenes of St. Cuthbert and his acts.  A large fire burns in the fire place.  As you sit and begin to make yourself comfortable, Ruphus pokes his head out of the room and murmurs something to an acolyte.  

Turning to Hu'ka, he shakes his head, "I honestly can't think of who those men were working for; there are a number of gangs and guilds in Cauldron.  As for the children, if we knew, we'd have people off retrieving them."  He stops and looks thoughtful for a moment, makes a couple of quick gestures with his hand, and utters a small benediction.  His bruises and the marks of his struggle look much, much better.  

In response to Liandra's questioning, he shrugs again and shakes his head, "I've told you what I personally know, and," he looks at Qoll, "as far as self-defense, I really —" 

A small cough interrupts him.  The source of the cough is a human acolyte, a fairly attractive young girl, presumably not any older than Ruphus, carrying a bundle of warm blankets.  With her is a short and stocky acolyte, presumably dwarven, although he does not wear a beard; he bears a tray laden with some food and beverages — bread, cheese, some fruit, some dried meat, a carafe of warmed wine and a set of nice wine glasses.  As they hand out the blankets and food to those who desire them, the dwarf addresses Ruphus, "If'n you don't mind, Ruphus, Jenya would like to see you now."

Ruphus begins to protest slightly, deferring to your company, but the dwarf shakes his head, "Jenya said it would be only a short while."

Hunching his shoulders up in another shrug, Ruphus excuses himself for a moment and heads out of the room.  The girl and the dwarf follow directly.  You're left alone with your thoughts, your blankets, and the food.


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 28, 2003)

Rothgar pulls back his hood upon entering the temple.  He then quietly lets the others talk, as they seem to be more comfortable in this situation.  When the two acolytes enter, he accepts a blanket really more concerned for his armor than himself and has some fruit while waiting for the servant of the Stern One to return.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 28, 2003)

'So... what's our course of action, fellows?', _Liandra turns to address her companions._

'I suggest taking the church up on their hospitality tonight, and then paying the orphanage a visit tomorrow morning to see how kindly they view the charity of these Cuthbertians.  Something in my mind is still uneasy about this entire story...'


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 1, 2003)

*Let's try this again*

"Agreed something does seems to be afoot.  That does sound like a sound plan.  Does anyone have anything further to add?"  Here he turns to Hu' Kua "you are a native to this city can you shed any light on the situation?"  Rothgar then falls to his usual silence as he listens to any replies.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 1, 2003)

"I agree, Liandra.  I think that this gang is probably behind the kidnappings.  Why else would they be nervous about priests of Cuthbert visiting the orphanage?"  Qoll used a corner of his blanket to clean soot and dirt from his face, hands and arms as he spoke.

[ooc: Have I ever heard of gangs that fit the description of the thugs that were assaulting Ruphus?]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 1, 2003)

*Qoll*: After some deliberation, you seem to think that the thugs who assaulted Ruphus are members of a fairly important guild in Cauldron, but you can't off hand remember the guild's name, if you ever, in fact, heard it.  Either way, you do know that the face painting scheme is fairly significant and rather familiar.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 2, 2003)

As you discuss what you want to do and how you want to handle things, and before either Geebo or Hu'ka can register an opinion (Carrach seems content to dry off and simply observe), the door opens.  Instead of Ruphus, you see a young woman with premature streaks of gray in her rich brown hair.  She wears a brown robe with golden trim, the symbol of St. Cuthbert hanging from a chain around her neck.  She smiles at your group warmly.

"Good evening.  I have spoken with Ruphus and learned of his harrowing ordeal, as well as your remarkable behavior during a tense situation.  I'm Jenya, the acting high priest here, and I am in your debt."  She examines the room; you can see her taking mental inventory of the food, wine, and blankets, making sure that everyone has enough.  Seeing the soot on Qoll's face, she rings a little bell.  "Master Eroe, allow me to have a novice bring you a basin of water and a towel so you may clean yourself properly.  It will only take a few moments.  Perhaps, if you'd all be willing to stay a while longer, you may wish to hear a proposal I have for you."

*OOC*: _Next move will be on Tuesday!  So you all know, I'll be posting my actions (or, more appropriately, my reactions) on Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday/Sunday (that's two weekday moves and one weekend move).  If anyone has any thoughts/questions/comments/complaints, see the OOC thread!_


----------



## Douane (Mar 2, 2003)

Carrach glanced at Liandra in surprise. The little elven female had kept her mind on the one essential point, the peril of those children, through all of this drivel of priests and gangs and else.
He would do well to not underestimate her again.


When the voice of the hight priest Jenya broke into his introspective reverie, Carrach turned and replied to her query:

"That will have to wait. What about the orphanage and the missing children?"


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 2, 2003)

_Liandra stands and courtseys before the approaching acolyte._

'Indeed Jenya, what is it that you would like to discuss?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 5, 2003)

In reply to Carrach and Liandra's questions, Jenya smiles politely and gently clears her throat, "The two are not unrelated.  As you know, the Church has found itself involved with the situation at the orphanage.  I understand that you're working on partial information, and I would be happy to clarify things as best as I can for all of you.

"Three nights ago, four children were kidnapped from the local orphanage — Deakon, Evelyn, Lucinda, and Terrem.  They are the most recent victims of a strange series of disappearances and robberies.  Now, the Lantern Street Orphanage has two bedchambers for its wards, both located on the second floor, one for girls and one for boys.  Two children were taken out of each room and no one (not children or staff) saw anything."

At this point, the door to the room opens and admits two people, a novice with a basin and towel for Qoll and a gnome.  The priest thanks the novice and directs her out, and then gestures for the gnome to take a seat and listen.

She continues, "As for the security of the orphanage, the windows are barred and the locks on the doors are of superior quality.  The children, of course, are locked into their rooms at night to prevent any sort of mischief — fraternization, pantry exploration, expeditions into town, and so on.

"In light of these events, the Church has publicly vowed to locate the missing children and bring the kidnappers to justice.  Although Ruphus was not part of this plan per se, he went to the orphanage to comfort and support the people there — they need to know that even if nothing's been done Cuthbert and his Church are present always, but especially now.

"I have done some work already towards finding these kidnappers, but I am afraid to say that I have encountered some trouble.  With the aid of a Cuthbertian relic, the Star of Justice, I have found out the following, which, as with many divinations, tends to confuse things more than it helps."

Reaching into a pocket of her robe, she hands a slip of parchment to the nearest member of your party.  In neat, clean, flowing script it reads:

The locks are the key to finding them.
Look beyond the curtain, below the cauldron,
But beware the doors with teeth.
Descend into the malachite 'hold,
Where precious life is bought with gold.
Half a dwarf binds them, but not for long.

"Certainly the first line of the riddle holds an important clue, but what "locks" it refers to, I cannot say.  You might want to start with the Lantern Stre—  Excuse me, I have breached your good will.  I should not be telling you where to go or what to do.  In any case, the information I have given you tonight is, naturally, confidential, whether you accept the offer I am about to make or not.  The Church and I would like you to find the missing townsfolk (especially the children) and bring their kidnappers to justice.  The Church stands ready to offer you 2500 gold for the successful completion of this quest.  Please take some time to speak among yourselves and consider this offer."  She pauses and then turns to the recently arrived gnome, "And that includes you, Master Scrapfinder.  The Church would like to redirect your attentions slightly."  She smiles benignly at your group, turns to the tray, pours herself a glass of wine, and waits patiently for your answers.

*OOC*: _That's tonight's move.  I'll have more posted on Thursday night.  Oh, _*Sando*_ — your nocturnal activities lately have been as productive as anyone else's have been — you've seen nothing out of the ordinary around the orphanage._

*Edit*: _Fixed some of Jenya's dialogue.  The (Acting) High Priest of Cuthbert does *not* use contractions in speech. _


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 5, 2003)

The Gnome wanders over to Jenya's side and looks up at her. "As you wish. Scrapfinder Investigations is happy to fill whatever needs you desire." He turns to face the party. Sando is 3'tall and 35 pounds. white hair looking very "Einsteinian" and deep blue eyes in his chestnut brown skin. He flashes you all a smile. "Pleased to meet you all. I'm Sando Scrapfinder. Owner of Scrapfinder Investigations. If you lost it I can find it." You all can see in his eyes that he wants to finish his sentence with 'for a price.'
Sando looks at the other Gnome and says something in Gnomish.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 5, 2003)

The other gnome responds with something in Gnomish, polite and cordial, but lacking in the ways of introduction.  He excuses himself, and steps over to Jenya for a moment.  The scene repeats itself in Common — something to the effect of "No, thank you very much...oh, I'm sure...not the right time....I'm sure you'll find them...sorry I can't be of service...good night to you as well."  He pulls his hat low and trots out the room and into the night.

*OOC*: _And exit Geebo — sorry to cut you off there, but I try not to pick up old PCs as NPCs as a general policy, and Geebo's not active.  I forgot about that.  We'd have had a phantom gnome following the party through the thread otherwise!  Okay, now I'm really gone._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 5, 2003)

[OOC: Actualy I had planned on Sando saying something like "Piss Off we don't want your type around here."]


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 5, 2003)

Rothgar stands and looks around the room at each of the individuals there. "Well it seems we have several decisions to make, will we form a group? will we accept this misson? will we accept the church's offer of payment?

  If the ansewer to all of these is yes, then what 'locks' does the divination refer to? the locks on the room? the locks of the childrens hair? Or some other locks entirely? 

  It appears the children are either being sold into slavery or for sacrifice from the later lines.  In either case it appears we are pressed for time either the sacrifice is soon to take place or they are soon to leave the area."  Rothgar then resumes his seat, and listens for what the others have to say.


----------



## Ascending Crane (Mar 5, 2003)

Hu'ka hisses a greeting at the gnome, and bows his head briefly. (OOC: Welcome, Argent!!)  He then turns to Jenya.

"My lady Jenya, as I seem to find myself without a current project, I would be more than willing to assist in the finding of these lossst children."

Tapping one scaled finger against his lips, Hu'ka ponders the meaning of the divination.  _Rarely are gods obvious in their riddles.  The 'locks' must be something other than the type that fit a key.  What other types of locks are there...? _

_OOC: Are there any type of locks in Cauldron?  The kind that lower boats and such into water?  Does 'lock' mean anything to me? (considering the fact I'm from Cauldron)_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 5, 2003)

*OOC*: _Cauldron has no locks in the sense that you're thinking of, or at least none that you can remember.  To help out you native Cauldronians (and everyone else), I'm attaching a map of Cauldron to the OOC thread.  It should give you an idea of what you're dealing with._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 5, 2003)

'Of course, Rothgar, I feel it is our duty to help the Church in their time of need - not to mention going to the aid of these unfortunate children.'

_Liandra remains quiet and comtemplative for several minutes, before continuing._

'The obvious question facing us is where to begin our search.  The riddle provided by Jenya has me completely baffled, and as a stranger to these parts I can't foresee coming to any great revelations in the near future.  Perhaps the riddle would start to unfold if we were to pay a visit in person to the church?'


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 5, 2003)

Rothgar ponders the divination further.  He has no idea which locks are referred to.  Neither the curtain... but below the cauldron...  He turns to the head priestess "Is there an under city or old city that Cauldron is built atop your eminence?


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 6, 2003)

Qoll absently continued washing his hands and face.  He spoke quietly, almost as if thinking aloud.  "Assuming everything is metaphor in this prophecy, 'the curtain' could mean the city walls, and 'beneath the cauldron' could mean the sewers.  Doors with teeth...  turnstiles are doors with teeth...  sewer grates could look like teeth.  'Half a dwarf'...  aren't gnomes generally about half the size of a dwarf?  This could be another indication of a link to the gnomes of Jzadirune, who *also* built some labyrinthine catacombs under the city."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 6, 2003)

Sando stands next to Jenya trying to remember if he saw anything of use while he was searching the area for her. "Are there any among you who can track? Perhaps we should look into the orphanage part of the church and see what we can find." Sando's eyes light up for a second and he gets out a few scraps of paper and a charcoal and starts writing. "I wonder if they could be thinking about the omen being in Dwarvish?" Sando will write the words in Dwarvish and see if they have an alternative meaning in that tongue.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 6, 2003)

"Nay, while I am at home in the woods, I usually trap or lie in wait for my pray.

  OOC:wilderness Lore but no track feat.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 6, 2003)

Sando rewrites the divination in Dwarvish.  You now have a copy of the divination written in Dwarvish.

*OOC*: _So, as you can see, the answer is no.  I thought about reposting the divination in another color text, but that'd be wrong.    More tonight!_


----------



## Douane (Mar 7, 2003)

Jenya said:
			
		

> *" [...]  The Church stands ready to offer you 2500 gold for the successful completion of this quest.  Please take some time to speak among yourselves and consider this offer. [...] "[*




"I DO NOT CARE FOR YOUR MONEY," Carrach growls in disgust. "I will search for the children because they deserve it, but not because you offer me gold."

At this point, Carrach gains control of his flaring temper and ends his sudden outburst with a shrug, the nearest thing to an apology he can manage. Leaning back against wall, he reconsiders his first impression: Possibly the priest did not mean to insult him; it might be that payment is required even for such an undertaking in Cauldron. _Strange are the ways of the city!_

He does his best to fully regain his calm and replies gruffly to Rothgar's inquiry:
"I will do my best to find the children, either with or without you; everything else is secondary. But you are right on one point, there is no time to loose. We should hasten to the orphanage!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 7, 2003)

Sando looks up at Carrach and then to the rest. "I'll take his share if he doesn't want it. Now lets get moving."


----------



## Douane (Mar 7, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Sando stands next to Jenya trying to remember if he saw anything of use while he was searching the area for her. "Are there any among you who can track? Perhaps we should look into the orphanage part of the church and see what we can find." [...] *





Unable to contain a grin, Carrach turns to the gnome:

"I should be able to do so. Where I come from, you don't live long if you haven't learned to follow nature's path."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 7, 2003)

Jenya starts at Carrach's growl, and then smiles good-naturedly as he rephrases his objections.  "I assure you that I meant no offense, and I do agree with your sentiment, but please consider the offer of payment more in terms of compensation — upon the successful completion of the job, we will compensate you for your time and reimburse you for any expenses you may have incurred during your time working for us.  When I say 2500 gold, I mean 2500 gold in total.  The Church is not prepared to offer more, despite the value of your work for us — it is only fair, however that I offer this as well as any and all aid that I can give."

She pauses for a moment, and then calls a novice in, whispers in the novice's ear, and then resumes speaking, "The novice you just saw has been sent to procure you a token of our good faith.  I can have a list of recent kidnapping victims for you in the morning and, if you should need anything, do feel free to ask."  The novice returns bearing a small tray carrying six stoppered vials, each labeled with the symbol of St. Cuthbert.  Placing this tray on the table before you, she nods politely and leaves.  "I have one _potion of cure moderate wounds_ here for each of you.  Please accept this token and Cuthbert's blessings as you look for the perpetrators of the kidnappings.  The orphanage is on Lantern Street, I'm sure that Sando or one of the Cauldronians in your group can guide you there."  She exchanges pleasantries and parting formalities with all of you as she guides you to the door — apparently this audience is over for all intents and purposes.  

The rain continues to fall on the town and the night has gotten darker.  The crowded buildings of Cauldron loom over you and a slight wind chills your cloaks.  Flickering torches and lanterns provide the little light there is, casting long, ominous shadows over the dirty streets of the town.

*OOC*: _I would have pushed along to the orphanage, but I didn't quite have consensus on that, and even if I did, it'll take you a little bit of time to get there — I'm assuming that you're traveling there right now, but if that's an incorrect assumption, please let me know.  In the meantime, feel free to continue your conversations and all that, if you like.  I do enjoy reading them.    See the OOC thread for other pertinent information.  Next move on Sunday._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 7, 2003)

> "I DO NOT CARE FOR YOUR MONEY," Carrach growls in disgust. "I will search for the children because they deserve it, but not because you offer me gold."




'Indeed Carrach - it is our duty to help the orphangae in their time of need.  Those children must be terrified to have been abducted so.'

_Liandra turns to Jenya as she presents the potions to the party._

'My sincerest thanks, mistress Jenya - such a valuable gift will assuredly be useful should hostilities occur in our search for the children.'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 7, 2003)

Sando takes the potion and puts it in a belt pouch. "Well It seems the game is afoot. Shall we go search the area?"


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 9, 2003)

"It certainly couldn't hurt to have a look around."  Qoll folded his towel up neatly and placed it on a table next to the basin before he walked out.  "However, to cause a ruckus at the orphanage at this late hour will not do.  We should resolve to meet at the orphanage after breakfast.  If you don't know the way, I'll assume you are guests in Cauldron.  I will be taking breakfast at the Drunken Morkoth, if you would like to join me.  I can show you the way."


----------



## Douane (Mar 9, 2003)

"Pray that your mercenary attitude won't bring harm to our quest, gnome," Carrach growls, instinctively baring his fangs.

He nods his thanks to the (acting) high priestess while slipping the potion into an empty space on his bandoleer.

After getting shooed out of the temple, Carrach - wanting to get to the orphanage as quickly as possible - turns to his compatriots to ask for directions, when the cleric brings up a rather good point.

"You are right, of course. It won't do any good to disturb the little ones at such a late hour. In fact, it might only cause further fright for them. They shouldn't be denied their chance of a peaceful night."

"A good inn, you say? Lead the way! There's no point in standing around here."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 9, 2003)

Sando smiles up at Carrach and then simply ignores him from then on. "I can understand your feeling Qoll but think on this. The disapearances have been happening at night. Don't you think we should be there so that another young one is not taken?"


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 9, 2003)

Qoll pondered Sando's remarks for a moment.  "I see your point, Sando.  However, the children _were_ all taken in the same night.  Further, the number and gender of the children taken seems a little to deliberate to me.  Two boys and two girls, all four taken the same night.  If these kidnappers wanted more children, they likely would have taken more to begin with, no?  And, given the security of the orphanage, I find it likely that the kidnappers were aided by some sort of sorcery, if they weren't spirited away by _purely_ sorcerous means."  Qoll tapped his nose with his index finger as he pondered a short moment longer.

"My point is this:  it is unlikely that more kidnappings will occur.  _If_ more kidnappings are planned, I doubt that we could stop them.  It is unfortunate, but I think we must resign ourselves to this as truth, and do as we can with a new day."  Qoll glanced around, waiting for anyone else's input.


----------



## Douane (Mar 10, 2003)

The hobgoblin ranger stops dead in his tracks:

"Surely the orphanage has taken precautions and upped their security measures to prevent any further kidnappings, right?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 11, 2003)

"I leave it up to the big people of the party. I still think that our presence at the orphanage will be better than us being at the Inn." Sando awaits your decision, Absently twirling the edges of his sideburns.


----------



## Douane (Mar 12, 2003)

"Well, I take it as a 'No'," Carrach says into the silence, shaking his head and wondering once again at the strange ways of city life. 

"I gathered some of you know this city, so show me the way to the orphanage. If the children have noone else, I shall be their guardian to the best of my abilities."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 12, 2003)

"I'm sorry to have caused a rift in your group. I had just thought to prevent more heartache. If The big hairy one is willing to go to the orphanage than I stand with him. I'm sure they will provide us with room to sleep if need be right Priestess?" Sando truely looks astonished he is sideing with a Hobgoblin.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 12, 2003)

'Alas Carrach, I too am a stranger to this city... but I'd be willing to help you investigate the orphange if someone was willing to lead the way.'


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 12, 2003)

Qoll wrung his hands, as if cleaning them again, and sighed.  "Very well.  If you will not wait until a more appropriate time, I might as well join you."  He turned on his heel and slowly walked down the boulevard.  "The orphanage is closer to the center of the city, close to the lake."

[ooc: What do Cauldronites call that big body of water at the center of town?]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 12, 2003)

You head off into the dark, wet night, working your way towards the orphanage.  The city is surprisingly quiet, and, aside from rats and other stray animals or the occasional guardsman, you see no one.  

The orphanage itself rests on the corner of Lantern Street and Lava Avenue, its charcoal-colored stones held together with mold-encrusted mortar.  The windows on both stories are tightly shuttered, but a few weak slivers of light manage to escape and break the darkness.  Lanterns hang on either side of the oaken front door.  The door itself bears a green copper knocker shaped like a smiling gargoyle's head, it's nostrils pierced by a copper ring.

The rain continues to fall.

*OOC*: _Calling the body of water at the center of the town "the lake" is fine.  There's no specific name for it.  Anyhow, there it is, short, but still forward progress.  If enough folks respond quickly, I'll get a move up tomorrow (Thursday)!_


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 12, 2003)

_Liandra approaches the door and raps twice on the knocker._

'I hope the hour of our arrival doesn't disturb the children... they've assuredly had enough worries of late without us adding to them.'


----------



## Douane (Mar 13, 2003)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Liandra approaches the door and raps twice on the knocker.
> 
> 'I hope the hour of our arrival doesn't disturb the children... they've assuredly had enough worries of late without us adding to them.' *




"What are you doing?! We're here to guard the children, not to disturb them," Carrach bursts out. Coughing, he continues in a softer voice, "Still, it might be useful to inquire about some things before I start seaching the grounds. Well, and to announce ourselves, so that we don't cause any further fright for those living here."


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 14, 2003)

As Qoll considered Carrach his brow slowly knotted up.  He drew in a long breath, and held it for a long moment, choosing his words carefully.  "Did you think that we could just show up after the First Dogs' Bell and start poking around the premises in the dark without announcing ourselves to the overseers?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 14, 2003)

"Your showing your Hobgoblin background my friend. We civilized folk have different ways." Sando said. He will keep an eye out for trouble while the others deal with the door and anyone answering.
[OOC: They know Sando inside don't they?]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 14, 2003)

Between Liandra's knocking and your conversation, it's only moments before you hear someone coming towards the door.  You can hear locks being unlocked, just enough to have the door open a crack.  The chain is still on.  In the crack, you can see one canis eye, surrounded by grey fur, looking at you suspiciously.  In a puzzled and maternal growl, it asks you, "Who sent you?"

*Sando*: _No the people at the orphanage do not know you.  You were sent to watch, not to visit. _

*OOC*: _Next update sometime this weekend — I'll post as soon as I hear from enough of you.  Speaking of which, has anyone seen *Hu'ka* or *Rothgar*?_


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 14, 2003)

'I am Liandra Ilvarya:  my acquaintances and I were sent on behalf of the Church of St. Cuthbert.  We've been told of your troubles of late, and have come tonight to ensure the safety and security of the remaining children.  We understand the inconvenience of the hour of our arrival, and apologise for any disturtbance that we may have caused the children and staff of your establishment.'


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 16, 2003)

"Church of St. Cuthbert?  A likely story."  She emits a low, grumbly, sarcastic growl.  "I've had enough of young ruffians coming around, poking their noses into the orphanage, sniffing around for clues.  Scares the children, makes a hard enough time even more difficult." 

*OOC*: _A brief move, but a move nonetheless.  I'll be updating when it makes sense for the time being, rather than according to a set schedule.  This made sense to me.  Questions, comments?  Head over to the OOC thread!_


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 16, 2003)

"I apologize for the late hour of our arrival.  However, we have only just learned of these kidnappings, and our only hope is that we might be of some help to you and yours.  We have been sent by Jenya, the acting high priestess of the church of St. Cuthbert.  While our presence _may_ be upsetting, we would rather scare the children than have more disappear." [Diplomacy +4]  Qoll smiled, and folded his hands in front of his waist.


----------



## Douane (Mar 16, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *"Your showing your Hobgoblin background my friend. We civilized folk have different ways." Sando said. [...]*




Baring his fangs, Carrach growls his answer: "You jump to conclusions, gnome. I would be the last to have a "typical hobgoblin" background and I advise you to speak nothing further of it."

Before he can tell the priest that his intention wasn't to be either seen or heard stomping around the orphanage, the door opens.

Content to let those better suited to it doing the talking, Carrach leans his big frame back into the shadows.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 16, 2003)

OOC: To further prove Carrach's point...  Also I have been reading along and have both seen no reason for Rothgar to comment and have been trying to give others a chance to jump in.

IC:  "Now, now we are here to fight kidnappers not each other."
Rothgar tries to soothe.  "Mam my apologies for any disturbance our concern is only for the children.  If you feel they are safe for the night perhaps we could return in  morning.  We really would like to return the missing children.  Although if as many have looked as you say any clues have likely been marred."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 18, 2003)

She pauses for a moment, and, sighing, shuts the door.  You hear the jingling of the chain and the door re-opens.  "Quickly, quickly.  In you go."  The short, grey haired Canis sweeps you all into the house with a couple waves of her paws.  Dressed in a simple and conservative dress, she has a strong grandmotherly air and warm eyes.

The interior of the orphanage is dimly lit and modestly furnished.  Despite this, it feels comfortable and safe.  Apologizing profusely for her gruffness, the maternal canis leads all of you into the orphanage's dining hall.  "Well then, what can I do for you?"  She smiles warmly at your group, not batting an eye at the hobgoblins or the elf.

*OOC*: _Qoll's diplomacy check: roll of 15 on d20, +4 diplomacy, for a total of 19._


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 18, 2003)

Qoll ran his hands through his hair, wringing water out, as he crossed the threshold of the open door.  "Thank you for having us in.  We truly appreciate it; especially considering the circumstances.  As Liandra has said, we are here at the behest of Jenya, the high priestess of the Cuthbertian church.  We would like to have a look around the premises, and interview you and the rest of the staff, when it is convenient."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 18, 2003)

"Greetings Mother. I'm Sando Scrapfinder. I'm here to save the children. What can you tell us about the disapearances?" Sando walks inside and casts prestidigitation to dry himself and the others.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 20, 2003)

The canis sits down at one of the tables and invites the group of you to do the same.  "Well, Master..."  She waits for Qoll to supply his name.  "I'd be happy to speak to you and your companions now, Master Eroe, if that's all right.  I'm Gretchyn Tashykk, the headmistress, so I can probably answer most of your questions.  Why don't we start there, and if you want to speak to the staff, we can work that out afterwards.  I do apologize for being a bit growly, but it's been so hard on the children lately — we've just gotten them settled down.  So many visitors and questions and excitement."  

She snorts and shakes her head with mild amusement at Sando's assertiveness.  "On the night the children disappeared, no one saw anything.  Just the normal everyday things of childhood — kids asking for water, a little boy had a nightmare, and the such.  I check the locks every night before I go to bed, and the windows are barred, so...well, the whole thing is horrible and I can't for the life of me figure it out."

*OOC*: _A little late, but here nonetheless.  Best laid plans, mice, men, all that._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 20, 2003)

"What can you tell us of the childs nightmare? Is this child still here?" sando says sensing a clue.


----------



## Douane (Mar 20, 2003)

"Has someone capable ['Snort'] examined the grounds for possible tracks back then?", Carrach queries. "If too many people have trampled the earth since, even I won't be able to find much."

Carrach glances at the gnome. _Sure, nightmares are bad enough, but he hadn't shown much concern for the little ones earlier. What does he intend?_


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 21, 2003)

'Perhaps it would be better for us to post a watch and ensure the security of the orphanage tonight, and wait until the morning to conduct a proper invistigation.  I'd hate for our presence to disturb the sleeping children... they've had enough to deal with in the last few days without us adding to their worries.'


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 21, 2003)

Qoll snickered softly as the water dried from his hands.  Taking the closest seat, he pondered the comments of the aged canis for a moment before asking questions. "Your position gives you an intimate knowledge of these grounds, and the processes of business, as it were, Mistress Tashykk.  Tell me; if you wanted to steal a child away from the premises, how would you go about it?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 23, 2003)

"Well, yes, the child is still here, but he's fast asleep.  As far as the rest, the orphanage has been thorougly looked over by the town guard and even the Lord Mayor has sent people over to investigate.  Neither of them have found anything in their inspections."  

Gretchyn furrows her brow in response to Qoll's question.  "However I would have done it, there would be some sort of trace left of me.  The locks would be tampered with or something — we lock the orphanage up every night.  It's a very secure building — I've made sure of it.  Although, if you wanted to post a watch, I'd have no problem with that at all.  I would appreciate it, and the little ones would as well, I'm sure."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 23, 2003)

"Well consider the watch a done deal. I will take first watch along with Carrach as long as there are no objections." Sando says to the group. "as for the child who had the nightmare. Do you remember him telling you _about_ the dream? any details?"


----------



## Douane (Mar 23, 2003)

"Bah, there won't be anything left to track, if all those people have trampled across the grounds.", grumbles Carrach.

"Still, someone got in and took the little ones. He must have found a way to do so without leavings tracks of any kind or damaging anything," he reflects upon the statements of the elderly canis. "I see only one possible way."

Turning to Gretchyn, he softly asks: "What about your keys? Are any of them missing?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 26, 2003)

In response to Sando's question, she says, "It seemed to me to be pretty much a standard nightmare, and so many of them have the occasional bad dream that I have trouble remembering the details of each one individually.  You can ask him in the morning, if you'd like."  She smiles and turns to Carrach, "I have all my keys and have had them the entire time.  It was the first thing I checked after I heard."

*OOC*: _I need consensus on the group's plan — if you are spending the night, I'll need to know how you intend to do watches (what order, how long, etc.).  The sooner you all post this, the sooner I'll post the next move.  _


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 26, 2003)

[OOC: I suggest we set watch in the area where the children are kept.] 
Sando will look to his companions for ideas as to where to go from here. 
[While he is moving from one room to another from here on he will be actively searching for hidden doors and such.]


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 26, 2003)

'I agree that a watch should be set for the night to ensure the safety of the children... that is, of course, assuming that we're welcome to provide extra security.'

_Liandra casts a hopeful glance towards Gretchyn._

'I'll volunteer to take the first few hours watch... but only if someone keeps me company.'


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 27, 2003)

"I think Sando and Carrach have already agreed to stand the first watch, Liandra.  If you would like, I can wake you for the second watch, provided they wake _me_ for the second watch."  Qoll eyed the gnome and the hobgoblin briefly before continuing.  "Say...  Midnight?"


----------



## Douane (Mar 27, 2003)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *'I'll volunteer to take the first few hours watch... but only if someone keeps me company.' *




Still thinking on the matter of the keys, Carrach sits up and takes notice:

"I will do so. Meanwhile the gnome and my esteemed 'brother' would better get some sleep, so they can take the second one. Since darkness has already set in, this should suffice to cover the night."


----------



## Douane (Mar 27, 2003)

"Very generous of you, priest, to share a watch with the gnome," Carrach grins at Qoll, baring his fangs. "So which do you want, the first or the second one?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 27, 2003)

"Hey, don't forget the rest of us! " says Rothgar mildly disconcerted.  "I have no opinion on which shift but don't count me out."


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 28, 2003)

"I'm not worried about which watch I'm awake."  Qoll spoke quickly, stumbling over the words slightly. He paused, and continued, enunciating each word carefully: "There are six watchstanders here.  If we divide the night into three four-hour segments, then everyone can a good night's sleep, and nobody stands watch alone."  Qoll eyed Carrach dubiously.  "Liandra and I will stand the first watch, and wake Sando and Carrach at mignight.  If you two will wake Hu'ka and Rothgar after four hours, they can finish the watch for us."

[ooc:  This watchbill avoids having two wizard types on watch at the same time, and allows Liandra to prepare her spells.]


----------



## Douane (Mar 28, 2003)

"Are you telling me that I should share a watch with that mercenary?", Carrach growls und draws himself up to his full height. "I do not think so!"

[OoC: I like the watch order, now could somebody please persuade Carrach?]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 28, 2003)

"Enough! What is your problem with me. I made a joke before about payment. A JOKE! maybe you need leaches to expell the demons of stupidity from you." Sando says to the Hobgoblin. "Am I not here? Have I not been worried about the children? Was it not my idea to be here now so that they can sleep through the night with out fear of being next?"


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 28, 2003)

_Liandra musters all her diplomatic talents to try to ease any possible tensions within the group._

'Indeed, Carrach, we know little of our new companion's deeds or motives, and certainly not enough to pass absolute judgement upon him.  A degree of tact and understanding now may well earn you a worthy friend and ally later.'


----------



## Douane (Mar 28, 2003)

"A joke? A joke, you say? We'll see what's so funny about that!", Carrach replies to Sando, clenching his teeth to avoid screaming so that the little ones won't be disturbed.

His fury spent and gone as fast as it came, Carrach calms visibly down:

"Still, there is some merit in your words. Perhaps I was too rash in dismissing your intentions, indeed. We'll find out when this quest has come to an end!"


Turning to the elven bard:

"Unfortunately, you will find little tact in my manners, Liandra. Such thing wasn't in high demand in the Icy Wastes, but perhaps my civilized 'brother' could give me some pointers."


Sighing, weary Carrach holds up a hand and adds:

"No more arguments from me. The watch order stands. Wake me when my turn has come."


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 29, 2003)

'I'm sure that we all have much to learn from each other, Carrach - such is the way of life's great journey.'


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 29, 2003)

Gretchyn and Hu'ka seem rather amused by the party's conversation.  You can all hear raspy canine chuckles and snorts coming from the two of them, heads tilted and tongues lolling.  The older canis settles herself and turns to the party, "Very well, you may settle yourselves wherever you find it to be most comfortable — this room is probably the largest of the unoccupied rooms.  As for where you set watches, I'd rather you didn't set a watch inside the childrens' rooms, or at least you were extremely quiet if you did — they've had a hard week and seeing heavily armed strangers in their bedrooms won't help matters.  If that'll be all, I'll turn in?"

*OOC*: _The order I have for watches is Liandra and Qoll, Carrach and Sando, and Hu'ka and Rothgar.  I'll have another move — regarding the watches and what, if anything, happens during them — posted in a few hours.  I liked your conversations, by the way.  Good stuff._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 30, 2003)

The night passes uneventfully, the only sounds the sounds of children snoring and rain falling, unevenly, on the roof and window sills.  All in all, the entire scene is one of perfect domestic tranquility.  Sometime just before dawn, the rain moves from a consistent drizzle into a violent storm.  The winds whip through Cauldron, creating an unearthly whistling din and the rain comes down in sheets, turning the already damp streets into mud.

_14 Leaffall 406_

Eventually, the orphanage stirs.  A large, one-eyed half-orc wakes the members of the party that are sleeping.  "Heya, there's a breakfast for anyone that wants it, right?  Gretchyn wants to make sure that you're all fed.  Got to eat something sometime."  He grins broadly and leaves the room.  The smell of eggs and a heavily spiced and seasoned meat wafts into the room. 

You can hear a man's voice singing in the kitchen and the sound of the half-orc waking the kids in the rooms above you.

*OOC*: _Sorry about the lateness.  I finally fell asleep on Friday and I couldn't get it done yesterday (one of my RL group members was leaving so we had an extra-long session last night so we could finish the story arc, so between that and grading exams, it was a busy day).  Thanks for your patience!  Also, I just assumed that Hu'ka and Rothgar would return to the party as dawn broke and their watch ended._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 30, 2003)

Sando wakes just before the half-Orc arrives, alerted by his sensitive nose. "Oh Garl I'm hungry. Hey Carrach breakfast is on." he says poking the Halforc lightly on the shoulder.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 31, 2003)

Rothgar returns as the half-orc is talking about breakfast and smells the enticing aroma.  "My thanks for your hospitality good sir.  Perhaps with full bellies we can turn again to the riddle and make a new start."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 2, 2003)

After a short while (a few minutes at most), the cook, a middle-aged man with a severe look comes out of the kitchen bearing a tray of food.  He walks with a slight limp.  "I'm Temar, the cook here.  Gretchen asked me to bring you breakfast.  If you need anything that isn't here, come back to the kitchen and ask me.  If you'll excuse me, I need to go continue cooking food for the children."

The trays are laden with eggs and spiced meats (sausage, spiced ham, bacon), as well as a variety of rolls, butters, and cheeses.  Three carafes hold what appears to be a very bitter tea, some milk, and a fruit juice of some sort.  It looks well prepared and smells very good.  As you begin to eat, Gretchyn enters and comes over to you.

"Well, good morning, all of you.  It looks like we've made it through the night peacefully and safely.  Patch — who you've already met this morning — just told me that all the children are accounted for.  I don't know if you had anything to do with it, but we appreciate it greatly.  We have a little time before the young ones come down to breakfast.  Do you have any other questions for me?  If not, the staff is at your disposal if you would like to speak with them."  She snaps up a bit of ham in her canine jaws.

*OOC*: _Sorry for the delay, my ISP was being finicky._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Apr 3, 2003)

'It seems as though the night passed without concern, and our security here was unnescessary.  Even so, we thank you for your cooperation and hospitality.  I hope that we didn't prove too much of a disturbance for the children.'

_Liandra turns to Gretchyn and bows respectfully, before setting about helping herself to breakfast.  The elf takes a small portion of bread and cheese and a glass of juice as her morning meal, which she nibbles at delicately for the duration of the conversation._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 3, 2003)

Sando walks around the room inspecting it while he eats.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Apr 4, 2003)

Qoll absently ate his breakfast in silence.  "Where do the children take their breakfast?" he finally asked.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 4, 2003)

*Sando*: The room is modestly furnished, with a number of large, round tables.  Each table has a number of chairs around it, although most of them are not big enough for a full grown human and are probably too small for a full grown gnome.  Halflings and Canis probably would feel the most comfortable in them.  There are three doors, two leading out into the orphanage's main hallway and another leading back into the kitchen.  As you get closer to the kitchen, you can feel the heat from the stove.  During the late winter, this room is probably very comfortable.

*For the rest of you*: Gretchyn smiles at Liandra and scarfs up another piece of ham.  "Well, it could be that your security was unnecessary, or it could be that you scared off any problems.  We'll never know, and I don't really care to know.  And, no, you were no problem for the kids."  She gives a warm grin, head tilted, tongue lolling.  She flicks her ears back and forth.  "Perhaps I could interest one of you — it is a lot to ask — in staying here to help and serving as added security?"

Hu'ka blinks a couple times, his ears flatten back against his head in thought and you can hear a squeaky groan as he contemplates this.  After a little while, he smiles, and says, "Well, yesssss, I'd be happy to.  I'm sssure that the Church of Cuthbert would undersssstand."

Gretchyn smiles.  "Wonderful!  As for where the children eat, they should be here soon, Master Eroe."  As soon as she says this, you hear a cough and see Patch, the half-orc, standing at the entrance to the room.  He nods towards Gretchyn.  She excuses herself and heads out of the room.

*Vorik*: The half-orc returns directly with a fairly old, maternal looking canis.  "Yes, my friend.  I've been told you wish to speak with me?"  Her eyes widen at your acid scarred hands.

*Qoll*: As Gretchyn and Patch leave the room, you feel a quick twinge and see a flash of ruby light.  When it's gone, you can hear the following words in your head:



> *Sorry to hear about your loss, Master Eroe.  Ruby Chapel has authorized building a new temple.  Carson Ambercrown in charge.  Reply in 25 words.  —Krejzack—*




*OOC* for *Qoll*: _The Ruby Chapel is the mother church of Wee Jas in the Reach and Krejzack is the high priest there.  A nice man, he's previously stopped in Cauldron one or two times to speak with your parents and you remember him as a nice and honorable man.  You've never heard of Carson Ambercrown._

*OOC*: _There it is.  I apologize for finessing Hu'ka like that, but we can't have phantom PCs trotting around.  The sooner you all respond, the sooner I will. _

*Edit*: _Edited in a response to Qoll's question._


----------



## gordonknox (Apr 4, 2003)

"Ye, ye yes ma’am. (Nervously).  My employers are deeply troubled by the disappearances in the city and feel for the loss of the children.  

I am here to uncover what I can about these strange events that trouble us…and assist you with anything you may need.  I am Vorik.  (Vorik bows, apparently starting to get over his nervousness.)  

Are the other children well?"


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Apr 6, 2003)

_Liandra delicately places her now empty glass and plate back on the table, and turns to face her comrades refreshed and reinvigorated._

'So, what's our next course of action, fellows?  Can anyone think of any leads that we should try investigating?  It seems as though the orphange is secure for now...'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 6, 2003)

"I would like to question the child that had a nightmare that night. What if they were awakened and think what they saw was a bad dream?" Sando says to Liandra.


----------



## Douane (Apr 6, 2003)

Not really trusting the the available chairs to hold his bulk, Carrach sits on the floor, noisily gulping down his choice of breakfast in the usual way, ie. without any civilized table manners at all.

When he grows aware of the disgusted stares, Carrach guiltily tries to copy his more civilized companions, especially Liandra.


After the meal, his thoughts return to what has been on his mind during the entire night.

"The fact remains that somebody got in here without leaving any traces. If the keys are accounted for, either someone let them in or they relied on sorcery. 

Also, other people within the city have turned up missing. If I remember it right, the high priestess agreed to have a list ready today. Perhaps we should take a look to see if there‘s anything connecting them."


"Still, there is something about the keys!", Carrach whispers to himself.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Apr 7, 2003)

'Hmmm... now that is interesting, Carrach.  How likely do you think it would be for a group like us to recieve an audience with the high priestess?'


----------



## Douane (Apr 8, 2003)

"Since the high priestess Jenya wants us to find the children and promised us the list when we talked, I don't see any problem in getting it. Hopefully."


----------



## Dog Faced God (Apr 8, 2003)

"We are, ostensibly, working for her directly.  I would think we could secure an audience fairly easily."  Qoll spoke too quickly, and stuttered slightly.  After a controlled breath he continued slowly and deliberately.  "However, I think it would be more beneficial to meet the children, and interview the staff."


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Apr 8, 2003)

'Very well Qoll, would you like me to have a word with the children whilst the rest of you further interview the staff?  I'm sure the little ones would be frightened by the appearance of too many new faces at once, and they may be more responsive to a feminine approach.'


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 8, 2003)

*Vorik*: Gretchyn smiles slightly at your formality and motions for you to enter and follow her.  "Well, well, yes, Vorik.  I'm Gretchyn Tashykk, the headmistress.  You're certainly not the first visitor to inquire."  She emits a barking laugh.  "We've become very popular.  The children, with things as they are, are fine."

She leads you down a hallway and into a large dining area, mostly empty, although there's a group of people talking in the back (a couple hobgoblins, a gnome, a canis, a female elf, and a human).  A rather severe and formal man is setting up the tables for breakfast.  "As you can see, we have some visitors already.  The Church of St. Cuthbert sent them over and, I must say, they've been a tremendous help."  She pauses.  "I'm sorry, who did you say your employer was?"

She blinks at the mention of Kord and looks over at the group puzzledly.  "Right, of course..."  She cocks her head to the side and flattens her ears against her head for a moment.  "Oh well, no matter.  If you would like, I can introduce you to the people sent by the Church of St. Cuthbert and get you some breakfast.  It's not a problem at all."  

*OOC* for *Vorik*: _As soon as you respond, I'll try to push things on.  I'm going to try to work you into the storyline fairly quickly._

*OOC* for *Everyone Else*: _Please continue with your conversation, when you've reached a reasonable amount of consensus, I'll push things along._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 8, 2003)

*OOC* for *Qoll*: _I'm assuming that you're forgoing the opportunity to respond to the _sending_?  See the OOC thread for my post over there (in response to your question), if you haven't already.  _


----------



## gordonknox (Apr 8, 2003)

Vorik:

"I would like to meet them and compare notes..."

(Thinking to himself - They appear to be somewhat of an interesting lot, dont they)

gk


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 8, 2003)

Sando will wait to be introduced to the child that had the bad dream.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Apr 9, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *OOC for Qoll: I'm assuming that you're forgoing the opportunity to respond to the sending?  See the OOC thread for my post over there (in response to your question), if you haven't already.   *




[ooc: I hadn't seen that. Thanks.]



> Sorry to hear about your loss, Master Eroe. Ruby Chapel has authorized building a new temple. Carson Ambercrown in charge. Reply in 25 words. —Krejzack—




Qoll mouthed the words as he responded silently to the _Sending_:
_Thank you for your commiseration.  I've not met Master Ambercrown.  Assure him that he can count on any assistance I am able to give.  -Qoll-_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 9, 2003)

*Vorik*: Gretchyn nods and beckons you back towards breakfast and the motley band from the Church of St. Cuthbert...

*For everyone*: You see Gretchyn approaching you with a tall man, lanky, with long black hair.  His arms and hands are covered in scars, presumably chemical in nature.  She coughs, "I hope I'm not interrupting all of you; I wanted to introduce you to someone —" She indicates the man next to her.  "This is Vorik, sent over by the House of Lordly Might (that's the temple of Kord for those of you who aren't local).  He asked if he might meet you and compare notes.  Speaking of meeting, have you all decided whether or not you need to meet my staff?"

*Qoll*: Another ruby flash and then...



> *My thanks, Master Eroe.  I'm sure that Master Amblecrown will be pleased to have any assistance you might offer.*


----------



## gordonknox (Apr 9, 2003)

Vorik: Gretchyn nods and beckons you back towards breakfast and the motley band from the Church of St. Cuthbert...


"Thank you Miss Gretchen."


When it seems like an appropriate time to address the group I will say the following:


"Hello and greetings to you fine company…

It appears we share a common interest in unearthing the root of this evil that troubles our town and its inhabitants.  As Miss Gretchen mentioned, The House of Lordly Might has sent me as an envoy to act on their behalf and in harmony with any other interest devoted to halting the loss of our people.  

I am a native of Cauldron, and have a working notion about the situation, which may in time prove to have some bearing on these events.  Personally, I am up for adventure and discovery…I will follow the paths that lead my heart and curiosity…  

In the meantime, it looks like these paths have led us to this same interest point…

What have you discovered thus far here at the orphanage?  

Have you inspected the rooms of the children?"

gk


----------



## Dog Faced God (Apr 16, 2003)

"We have just been discussing the best way to go about touring of the grounds, interviewing the staff, and meeting the children.  Pray tell, what is your 'working notion'?"


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Apr 16, 2003)

'Greetings, I am Liandra Ilvarya.'

_The elf greets the newcomer with a small courtsey._

'It certainly seems as though the immediate future sees you walking the same path as my associates and myself, so feel free to seek any assistance from us in your investigation.  Any information you can give us on the matters at hand would certainly be appreciated aswell - it appears as though perhaps you're more knowledgable about the recent happenings than we are.'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 16, 2003)

Sando says a quick greetings to the newcomer and goes about contacting the child who had the nightmare. 
"Hello" says the Gnome to the child, "I'm Sando Scrapfinder. Can you tell me about the dream you had on the night the others disapeared?"


----------



## Douane (Apr 21, 2003)

Carrach sizes the new arrival up from head to toe:

"We will see what you are made of, human!" _(Snorting)_ 

...

"Still, if you are willing to help the little ones, I extend my greetings to you. But be warned, this task has nothing to do with 'adventure'."



"Regarding a search of the little ones' room, the gnome should be your best choice, as I'm not exactly familiar with man-built structures."

"Liandra, since my appearance would surely scare the little ones, I think it would be best if I obtained that list from the high-priestess. I'll meet you back here."


Carrach turns to leave the orphanage and will return to the temple of St. Cuthbert to get said list.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 22, 2003)

The children come down for breakfast while you all are talking to Vorik.  Aside from their being orphans, the kids are normal, healthy, typical children, and soon the din is nearly unbearable.  The staff obviously cares for them, and the children reciprocate this feeling.  Although the little ones are fond of Gretchen, you notice that they seem particularly fond of the tall half-orc, constantly pulling, prodding, and playing with him.  You manage to continue your conversation with Vorik over the dull roar of the little ones.

*Carrach*: You have little trouble receiving the list from Jenya.  Written on high quality parchment and three pages long, the list contains a good number of names from all sorts of walks of life.  

Leaf 1
Leaf 2
Leaf 3

*OOC*: _The files above are 131, 130, and 122 kb, respectively._

*Sando*: After asking the staff, Gretchyn gives you reluctant permission to talk to the child.  "Very well, very well.  I understand you must have a lot to do.  If you could just wait until after breakfast.  No sense in stirring up the other children.  I'll have Patch keep Ouryn here."  Fortunately, you don't have to wait long for breakfast to end — the children eat quickly and soon are playing among themselves and being shepherded off to the school room for the first lesson of the day.

As promised, Patch keeps the boy, Ouryn, behind.  Small with large, curious brown eyes, the boy cocks his head when you approach.  He laughs as you introduce yourself.  *(Diplomacy check: roll 14 on d20 + 0 Cha, total 14)*

"Hi, Sando.  Are you coming to work here?  You have funny hair."  He seems to ignore your question, but after a little prodding, he relents.  "I had this dream an' there was a gnome an' he had big pointy teeth an' a raggedy cloak, just like the cloak of the witch in the story about Llarduen Longjaw.  Llarduen's a half-orc.  Just like Patch.  I like Patch — he's funny."

After a little prompting, he returns to his dream.  His eyes get wide again and dart around.  "So he had this cloak an' teeth an' he was mean and scary.  He said he wanted —" (wide eyes, a sniffle) "He wanted to steal my breath.  I was scared, but Patch said that it was okay an' if anyone tried to steal my breath, he'd bonk them good."  Screwing up his eyes, Ouryn looks over your cloak and your teeth before he smiles again.  "You sure you aren't coming to work here?  You could play with Patch an' Kellen an' me."

*OOC* for *everyone*: _As soon as you post, I'll post again.  Thanks for your patience.    I've assumed some things in this post just to get things rolling._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 22, 2003)

"Heh! I don't know that story Ouryn but that was a very scary dream! Were there any other monsters in your dream or just the evil Gnome?" Sando uses Prestidigitation to create 3 balls of light that he juggles for Ouryn while he talks to the child. "What was so special about the witches cloak in the story?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 18, 2003)

*double post*


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 18, 2003)

*Sando*: Ouryn loses focus as you start to juggle.  "The witch was dirty an' nasty an'—can you teach me how to juggle?  I'm a really good juggler now, I'm the bestest juggler of all us boys, but I want to learn to be as good as you."  His eyes are glued to the balls of light.

*OOC* for *everyone*: _I need some more concrete plans from all of you.  Who's doing what interviewing?  Are you at all interested in Vorik's "working notion?"  What's Carrach doing—returning to the orphanage or talking to the folks at the Church of St. Cuthbert?  Give me some more information and I'll post a move.   By the way, as a graduate student in English literature prepping to teach composition in the fall, using the word "bestest"_ *hurts*.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (May 18, 2003)

_Liandra remains content to watch bemused as Sando continues to entertain Ouryn, and awaits Carrach's return with further information._


----------



## gordonknox (May 20, 2003)

To the group:

"My working notion is just that…working.  To be honest, I have been researching the problems and calamities surrounding Jzadirune and the gnomes and am trying to verify a link between those events and the dreaded ones we are living now."


To Carrach (If I can get him before he leaves):  

I will perform to my utmost ability for my employer and to this group that has invited me to join a shared quest for answers.  However, don’t believe for a second that I have anything, which I feel I need to prove to you or to anyone.


What I will do:

“Miss Gretchen, would it be possible to inspect the rooms from where the children were abducted?  I find it most strange that no traces were left behind.”


OOC:  Does anyone have the Leafs in Word Format?  I am finding them hard to read on my screen.


gk


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 20, 2003)

*OOC*: _I took the leafs straight out of the Dungeon Web Enhancement for Life's Bazaar—they're pretty hard to read in the original, too.    If I get some free time, I'll try and put them into a Word doc, but I can't promise anything.  As for the rest, I'll assume you catch Carrach before he leaves._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 20, 2003)

Sando pulls out 3 scarves from his pack and hands them to the boy. "I'll teach you to juggle but you have to tell me about the witches cloak in the story. In fact why don't you tell me the story. and I'll teach you to juggle and let you keep the scarves to practice with." Sando simles at the boy wondering if he will ever be able to stop running long enough to have a son of his own.


----------



## Dog Faced God (May 24, 2003)

Qoll approached Vorik tentatively.  "I would like to here more about this theory of yours.  I too recall disappearances around Cauldron.  Perhaps we could talk it over while we have a look at the childrens quarters."


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 26, 2003)

*Sando*: Ouryn manages to buckle his enthusiasm for juggling down long enough to spit out the story of Llarduen Longjaw in a more or less complete (you think), albeit mangled form.  The way the young boy tells the tale lacks any sort of narrative cohesion, but you gather enough to know that the witch's cloak and the cloak in his nightmare are related because nasty monsters and wicked witches wear dirty, tattered cloaks.  This is, in Ouryn's mind, how things are and always have been.  When he finishes, he grins and his eyes get big.  "So are you going to teach me to juggle now?"

*Vorik*, *Qoll*, and *anyone else paying attention to their conversation*: Gretchyn gives you permission to inspect the dormitories on the second floor, although "mind you not to get in the way of Patch and Neva as they tidy things up.  Oh—that reminds me," she cocks her head to the side pensively and then bears her teeth in a friendly grin and nods, "most of the rest of the staff should be here—you've met Patch and Temar, our cook.  The nurse, Neva, is upstairs, Jaromir should be out back tending the garden, and Willow's just about ready to start teaching.  As long as you don't disrupt things too much, my staff is at your disposal."  

The dormitory rooms are large, holding a number of cots.  Patch putters about the boys' room, picking up after them, while a young human woman with plain features and of small stature tends to the girls' quarters.  The only other room on the second floor is a spacious bathroom, with two large tubs.  Your searches of the bedrooms yield no clues.

*OOC* for *Carrach*: _I need you to touch base and let me know what your intentions are—if I don't hear from you soon, I'll assume that you're heading back to the orphanage and will arrive next turn.  The next move will be up by the middle of the week (Wednesday)._


----------



## Douane (May 26, 2003)

gordonknox said:
			
		

> *To Carrach (If I can get him before he leaves):
> 
> "I will perform to my utmost ability for my employer and to this group that has invited me to join a shared quest for answers.  However, don’t believe for a second that I have anything, which I feel I need to prove to you or to anyone."*





Carrach stops for a moment, a bit unsure of what to do or say next.

...

"We'll see about this. I sincerely hope that your 'utmost ability' will _prove_ to be of use on our quest."


He bows slightly to the human in a rather mocking gesture and turns towards the street.


"To the Waste with mercenaries and their ilk!", Carrach murmurs on his way out.


----------



## Douane (May 26, 2003)

After receiving the list, Carrach gives it a short look. When he comes upon the first case of disappearance, he is startled. Adressing the acolyte who gave him the list, Carrach asks in a rather sarcastic tone:

"So you have people missing for almost a whole season and haven't done anything about it until now?

Only when the little ones in your own responsibility got kidnapped, you decided to act?"


Not expecting any kind of fitting explanation (at least for him), Carrach will hurry back to the orphanage.

_"Thank you for caring!"_ 



He will study the leaves on his way back, trusting his size to make up for any carelessness he might display while walking through the city.


----------



## Douane (May 26, 2003)

OoC: Great! When I'm sitting at my 'puter waiting to post something, the boards are down, but the moment I leave for the weekend they come back online.  

In atonement for my lateness, I offer this list of Kidnap Victims:  
(Hope it will work this time!)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 26, 2003)

Sando smiles and shows the child how to catch the scarves as they fall keeping them 'dancing in the air', "See it's easy at first. but eventualy you want to start juggeling balls and eventualy knives. But stick with the scarves for the next few months. It'll take a lot of practice to master the art." Sando has a flash back to his father teaching him about breaking and entering and shivers. _I'll never be like them._ he thinks to himself.
After spending time with Ouryn, Sando will help the others search the orphanage. "Ouryn? Do you know of any secret places in the orphanage? That the adults don't know about?"


----------



## gordonknox (May 27, 2003)

To Qoll:

“That’s sounds great, lets compare notes.  It looks like there is nothing here at the orphanage.”

To Group:

(If I have a chance to look at the list.  Also, since I am from the area, I would just like to mentally cross-reference the people who appear on the list against my memory, just to see if the list is accurate.)

“I really cannot see any patterns on the list.  If I may say so, it appears that older folks were taken at the beginning of the scourge, ending up with the four poor tots here at the orphanage – going from older to younger perhaps?  If this holds true, will more children be taken?  Could newborns be next?”

“Another small thing, it looks like a lot of folks were abducted at Inns or Taverns…may be nothing.”    

(I would like to make a copy of the list for myself with the intention of sharing it with my employer.)

To Sando:

(If I can here his conversation with Ouryn, I will pay attention to the answer given.  My idea is to cast a Recent Occupant spell in a hidden area, if one is uncovered.)

gk


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 28, 2003)

"I think that's a wise idea" Sando says, "That spell night work very well in this instance."


----------



## Jalon Odessa (May 28, 2003)

_Liandra sits calmly near the rest of the group, pondering their next course of action._

'Indeed, it seem the pattern that whoever's performing these kidnappings was following is cryptic to say the least.  Perhaps we should interview the friends and relatives of some of the more high-profile abductees?'


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 29, 2003)

*Carrach*: The acolyte you receive the list from roles his eyes, unimpressed with your bluster.  As you leave you hear him mutter something about "all talk," "spouting off at the mouth," and "typical adventurer."  Your trip back to the orphanage is uneventful.  

*Sando*: Ouryn doesn't know of any secret places in the orphanage, but he does offer that "some of the chairs an' tables an' desks are good for hiding under.  Sometimes Patch and us boys play hide'n'seek.  No one ever finds me under the desk."

*OOC*: _Thanks for the .doc file, Douane, and no worries.  The last few weeks have been nasty for the boards.  Everything seems to be fixed now, though, so hopefully we'll be able to get this thing wound up and going again on a steadier basis.    As for other moves, let me know what you're doing and where you're going, and I'll post more!_


----------



## Douane (Jun 1, 2003)

Studying the list thorougly, Carrach comes to the following conclusion:

"Whoever has taken them sure has no use for old people. Only a few are barely into middle age, most are way younger. Perhaps he needs them for some kind of strenous work?"

...

"Hmm, this reminds me of some part of that prophecy the high priestess gave us, ie. that we should look below the cauldron."


"You," he turns to *Vorik*, "told us you were a native to this city. Are there any kind of mines below us? And if there aren't any, how about some unofficial ones. Would that even be feasible?"


----------



## gordonknox (Jun 2, 2003)

To Qoll:

(When we get a chance to speak one on one)

“Well my theory is this: The gnomes of Jzadirune started to disappear about 70-80 years ago from this magical disease, right?  Is it possible that the disease has returned or that somebody is using the events of the past to justify the kidnappings of today?”


To Carrach and anyone in the vicinity, trying to include as much as group as possible if in earshot:

“Yes...there is an abandoned gnome civilization underneath us!  The gnomes are still here with us in Cauldron, moving up to the surface after abandoning their old home.  A magical disease drove them out…apparently a disease so vile that once a gnome was affected by the contagion, he or she would simply disappear.  

Please, tell me more about this prophecy that you mention…if it points to below the city that may be a good next step.  If I recollect correctly, the underground city was boarded over but entrance should still be attainable.   

I would like to do as Liandra suggests - speak with some of the relatives of the folks kidnapped to see if any more information is available on the surface.  

Also, does anyone think that additional private interviews with the orphanage staff and children may be worthwhile?  I just keep thinking that someone HERE has to know something.”


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 2, 2003)

Sando's eyes grow huge and he looks about to faint. "A magical disease that makes my people cease to exist. I'm not sure I should be a part of this. What if it's still down there?" 

[OOC: do I have any knowledge of this or any similar types of disease?]


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jun 2, 2003)

'A magical disease?', Liandra glances at the group in astonishment, 'surely there must be a more realistic explanation for the disappearances.  Of course, the prospect of exploring an abandoned, underground city certainly does sound  exciting...'

_Liandra casts her mind back to her studies, trying to recall anything relating to the magical disease, or the gnomes of Jzadirune._

[OOC:  Bardic Knowledge check.]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 3, 2003)

*Sando*: You've heard of something similar to this, but it's always been referred to in the way somone refers to the bogeyman—something to get the kids to behave, to explain the unexplainable, to conjure up fear, but never anything taken too, too seriously.  Apparently it's a bit realer than you were led to believe.

*Liandra*: You've never heard of the Vanishing, but you have heard the name Jzadirune before.  Something about fine gnomish craftsmanship.  *(Bardic Knowledge, roll of 8 on 1d20, +1 level, +1 intelligence, total of 10, resulting in common knowledge)*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 3, 2003)

With fear evident on Sando's face he says, "The Vanishing is a myth. Like Gandolf the White. But an evil Gandolf. How could this be? Wait. Non-Gnomes were taken as well. This doesn't add up to anything to do with the recent disappearances."


----------



## Douane (Jun 3, 2003)

"But if that civilization was abandoned, who would have the need for kidnapped people and for what reason? Besides, humans in gnome-sized tunnels?! Unless ...", Carrach stops mid-sentence to order his thoughts.

"What do you know about that disease and its course? Was it ever contained, examined, anything? And more importantly, might it have spread to other races?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 3, 2003)

"Well. I for one want to see this Gnomish city. Just think of the Artifacts down there. Besides I'm sure this is just a gang of psychotic killers wanting to eat our flesh. Nothing to get worked up about." As jovial as Sando is there is still obvious fear in his voice.


----------



## Douane (Jun 8, 2003)

Carrach glances at the gnome with a lopsided grin:

"Still looking out for booty, eh?"


Turning around, he adresses the others once more, pehaps a little bit more forcefully than before:

"So what about this disease? Could it possibly have infected those missing within the city and caused them to vanish? And if so, where could they have contacted it? Especially with the little ones confined to these grounds?"

...

"Anyone got an idea?"


----------



## gordonknox (Jun 9, 2003)

TRIPLE POST


----------



## gordonknox (Jun 9, 2003)

DOUBLE POST


----------



## gordonknox (Jun 9, 2003)

“No, but all interesting questions...I do not really know anything else about the disease although I would welcome the chance to find out more.

I’m up for investigating the city below also.  First, let me check in with my employers.  Where can we all meet up, in say, two mornings?”

gk


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 9, 2003)

Sando ignores the booty snip and just shakes his head. "If we're going to have time to investigate I'll dig further into the matter in the Gnomish neighborhood and may I suggest some one contact the local constabulary?

[OOC: Sando will contact the local thieve's guild as well.]


----------



## Douane (Jun 9, 2003)

"No? Very unfortunate."

"Nevertheless, if your research will give us some pointers on this 'Vanishing', our delay might not be in vain."

...

"As for your question concerning that afore-mentioned prophecy, which, by the way, was given to us by the Cuthbertian temple; listen well, I shall repeat it:

_The locks are the key to finding them._
_Look beyond ..._

The locks? *The frigging locks?!*"

Carrach throws his head back and howls with all his savage might!


*"Gretchen!"* he then roars, still oblivious to the turmoil his 'strange' behaviour causes in the orphanage.


[Ooc: Hobgoblin Rebel Yell!   YAY! ]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 9, 2003)

Gretchyn and Patch come hurrying in, having heard Carrach's bellowing call.  The canis looks concerned and somewhat frightened; the half-orc's body is noticeably tense.  Gretchyn cocks her head to one side, her ears flattened against the sides of her head, "Yes, dear?"

*OOC* for *Vorik*: _Just as a side note, despite your other knowledge, you have little to no idea where an entrance to Jzadirune may be._

*OOC* for *Sando*: _There isn't a gnomish neighborhood in Cauldron, per se, but you've got a fairly good idea who to talk to within the town's gnomish community.  Word travels fast enough.  As for your thieves' guild, contacting them shouldn't be a problem either._


----------



## Douane (Jun 9, 2003)

*"Oh, what a fool I've been! My memory seems to be failing me, but then, it was never trained to recall fancy pieces of poetry."

"Gretchen, I ..."*

Suddenly Carrach realizes that his booming voice is echoing through the halls, stops talking for a (very) short moment and begins anew:

"Gretchen, I asked you about the keys to the locks of the orphanage and you told me that none of them ever disappeared, not even for a short amount of time. So what about the locks themselves? Since they were constructed by someone, is there any chance that blueprints or plans of them exist somewhere? If so these could probably be used to manipulate the locks somehow at the very least. Also, do you know who installed them in this building?

Hmm, ... 

Another point comes to my mind. With so many little ones around, surely locks are bound to get damaged or jammed by playing with them. Who repairs them?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 10, 2003)

"Hmm.  Well, let's see..." Gretchyn pauses for a moment, straining to remember something, and, then, her ears perk and she smiles.  "Keygan Ghelve fashioned and installed them for me!  Keygan Ghelve!  Now there's a name I'd not expected to have to recall, after all it's been many years since he put them in," her voice lowers to a conspiratorial whisper, "although with the amount he charged me to put the locks in, I'm surprised I could forget.  That one charged a pretty coin, let me tell you!"  She emits a short, barking laugh.  

"If you'd like to take a look at the locks, you're more than welcome to do so.  When they break, Patch generally fixes them.  He's quite the handyman."  She smiles at the now relaxed half-orc.


----------



## gordonknox (Jun 10, 2003)

Vorik, not wanting to run out quite yet.

"Yes, the locks!"

To Patch: "Have you had to repair many of them?"

gk


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 15, 2003)

Patch shrugs.  "Most of the time, a little oil will take care of any problems.  Sometimes I have to take them apart; the little ones stick all manner of things into them.  Getting cheese out of locks isn't much fun, let me tell you."

*OOC*: _Are y'all taking two mornings to investigate?  If so, where do you all go, where will you all meet, what will you all do?  Let me know.  If you've got other plans let me know._


----------



## Douane (Jun 15, 2003)

"That's it? Nothing unusual? No sign of manipulation? Not one?"

...

"Well, I feel like visiting this Ghelve. If the keys are secure," Carrach nods towards Gretchen, "and the locks are neither damaged or improperly manipulated, perhaps he's got a good idea. He crafted them, after all. And, I guess, he's an expert on these kind of topics and can tell us something worthwile."


[mumbling] _"Or else ..."_


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jun 16, 2003)

_Liandra smiles subtley at the hobgoblin's suggestion, unsure of the information that might be gleaned from interviewing a simple locksmith._

'In other circumstances, Carrach, my instincts would suggest that you're taking the nature of that riddle slightly too literally...'

_The elf maid pauses briefly and sighs awkwardly before continuing._

'...however under these circumstances, with few other courses-of-action apparent, it may be the best lead we have to follow.  I'll accompany you, if you'd like,  to track down this Ghelve - who knows, perhaps he *does* have some information that could help us after all?'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 16, 2003)

Sando decides that a bit of reconisance is needed.  He will go to one of the more likely areas of town and find a sage. He will also be on the lookout for someone in the 'profession' that he belongs to. If he can find a Sage who deals with the cities history he will get as much information as he can about the "gnomish disappearances" and the city underneath the city. Maybe even get a map.


----------



## gordonknox (Jun 16, 2003)

double post


----------



## gordonknox (Jun 16, 2003)

triple post

sorry I dont know what happens


----------



## gordonknox (Jun 16, 2003)

Vorik will like to also visit the locksmith with the group.

"Sounds like a good next step."

However, during the next day or so, I am going to visit my employers to give them a report on the progress.  I will ask them what they know of the city beneath us.  Also, I would like to swing by my dads store to make sure all is ok.


----------



## Douane (Jun 16, 2003)

Turning towards Liandra, Carrach answers to her admonishment:

"This might very well be so, Liandra, since I don't have any kind of experience with these. Still, it's the best hint I see at the moment; assuming of course that St. Cuthbert wants the children found.

Your presence would be welcome indeed, because I think my own skills of etiquette and diplomacy, though assuredly not inconsiderable, are bit rusty and we surely want to establish a friendly connection with that locksmith," Carrach snorts in silent laughter.

_(First at least...)_ 


"As to you," Carrach indicates Vorik, "I was in the process of repeating that prophecy, so listen well:

The locks are the key to finding them.
Look beyond the curtain, below the cauldron,
But beware the doors with teeth.
Descend into the malachite 'hold,
Where precious life is bought with gold.
Half a dwarf binds them, but not for long."

...

"Hmm, hearing it once again brings up a point. Could this malachite hold be your Gnomish Fortress? Perhaps your research could indeed shed some light on this.

But two days are too long! 

In fact, the more I think about it, time seems to be running out, if this riddle is be trusted. _"...but not for long._ seems to indicate that the little ones are to be taken away soon ,wherever they are. We must act with haste!

So tell us where we can find you in case something turns up; should you come across anything useful, I sincerely doubt a messenger would have much problems finding someone like me in this city."


"Let's go!"


----------



## Douane (Jun 17, 2003)

"So you will join us? Good.

Gretchen, surely you can tell us where to find this Ghelve, so that our native resident here can find the way?

Come on everyone, let's get moving. 


*There's no time to loose!*"


----------



## Douane (Jun 17, 2003)

double post


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 17, 2003)

*Chapter 2: Ghelve's Locks*

"Certainly.  Ghelve's Locks is located on Lava Avenue, I believe.  It should be easy enough to find, especially with locals in your group.  Do come back and visit; I'll always have warm tea and cookies for you.  Thank you again."  She prattles on like this as she ushers you out the door, her head lolling to one side, a friendly canine smile on her face.

The streets are muddy and the city smells wet.  An almost palpable dampness hovers in the air as you make your way to Ghelve's store.  All in all, Cauldron seems fairly active, a marked contrast to its state last night.

Eventually, you reach your destination.  A small turret dominates the façade of this two-story black stone building.  Iron bars are embedded in the thick window frames.  Inside the turret's ground-floor windows, you can see a lovely display of locks, from large to small, simple to complex.  To the left of the turret, above a heavy oak door, swings a simple sign: GHELVE'S LOCKS.

Entering the store, you can smell wood and pipe smoke.  Padded chairs flank a hearth containing a small yet lively fire.  The fireplace's carved mantle bears a tinderbox, a small vase of dried pipeweed, and a collection of finely made pipes (you notice that the pipes are of varying sizes, some large enough for a hobgoblin and others appropriate to halflings or canis).  

A burgundy strip of carpet leads from the entrance to the wall across from it, where you can see dozens, maybe hundreds, of keys hanging from tiny hooks.  Like the pipes, the keys range in size from miniscule to quite large.

A handsomely engraved mahogany counter stretches along one wall.  Beyond it, a red curtain neatly hides the rest of the store.  A man, nearly six feet tall, stands behind the counter.  He has salt and pepper hair, a neatly trimmed goatee, bushy eyebrows, and a face creased with age.  Despite a slight frown, he greets you warmly, "Welcome to Ghelve's Locks.  _We keep things safe_.  How may I help you?"

*OOC*: _See the OOC thread for a new map of Cauldron.  I assumed that you all were intending to go in, given your desire to speak to Ghelve, so I pushed things along.  The current time is around midday or so.  It is your second day in Cauldron._


----------



## gordonknox (Jun 19, 2003)

"Hello Sir, I am Vorik.

My companions and I are interested in learning about locks, specifically the locks used over at the orphanage.

From what we gather, the locks used on the interior doors there were fabricated here at your fine shop.

Can you tell us if these locks were made with any special qualities?"



OOC - I hope this is not too direct.  He may be a bad guy.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 20, 2003)

"Interested in locks, eh?  Fine choice, fine interest.  Is there anything special about the locks I made for the orphanage?  Well, to be honest, all my locks are special—finest locks in Cauldron and the best way to keep things safe south of Tharokas!"  He grins at all of you.  "Perhaps you'd be interested in seeing some samples?  Locks or keys?"


----------



## gordonknox (Jun 20, 2003)

"Well....can I see the model that you made for the orphanage?"

v


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 21, 2003)

He frowns.  "Well, the locks I put in at the orphanage were more or less a standard commercial model, if I recall correctly.  Those locks were put in years ago."  He rummages around briefly, looking at various locks before he pulls out a set.  "Here's something vaguely similar.  You'll have to forgive me for not having the same design readily available; it's been at least twenty-five years..."  

The lock he produces is a perfectly good, normal, everyday lock.  It is in pristine condition.


----------



## gordonknox (Jun 21, 2003)

Vorik will examine the lock, taking great car for detail, holding it up to the light, etc.  If possible, a detect magic will be cast on it…just in case.

Addressing the shopkeeper:

“Fine sir, we have reason to believe that a ‘lock’ directly correlates, somehow, to the kidnappings at the orphanage.  For this reason, we are here, at your fine establishment, to enlist the help of honorable folk, to help solve and stop the mystery of the kidnappings of Cauldron…

If our examination proved thorough, no evidence of break-in exists at the orphanage, but yet, the children did disappear…that is no mystery.  

Might you be able to complement any information regarding these facts, or lack thereof, that would advance our investigations?”    

gk


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 21, 2003)

*Vorik*: The lock is made up of a few different metals.  Appears to be mostly brass, sturdy, solid.  The inner workings are completely beyond you, although they appear (to your uneducated eye) to be fairly basic and direct.  Enough to keep honest people out of the orphanage, you would imagine.

*Everyone*: Ghelve's lips curl downward and he cocks an eyebrow at Vorik as he examines the lock.  "I'm very sorry, but I can't help you."  He turns to the party.  "Is there anything else I can help you with?"


----------



## gordonknox (Jun 22, 2003)

Visibly shaken (frustrated) and nervous (because he is talking to an elder in what might be construed as disrespectful manner), Vorik spouts out:

“Wait one second…there is nothing you can tell us, nothing at all?  I am from Cauldron as yourself and if I may say so, it has turned into a sorry mess!….and these locks, YOUR locks, have something to with this disaster…

Pr-p-p-p-priests beaten in the streets, the old and young kidnapped, ORPHANAGES burglarized!!!  For the love of Cauldron man, you cant tell us anything?!!!”


gk


----------



## Douane (Jun 22, 2003)

Patiently waiting for his more eloquent companions to make their move, Carrach leans against the wall, peering intently at the locksmith. 

However, the patience of the hobgoblin from the wastes is but a thin veil over the fires raging within him, and Carrach finds himself edging closer and closer to another outburst as the talk goes on and on.

Straightening up, he slowly moves across the room, inching towards the counter (and Ghelve).



His suspicions already aroused, Carrach is willing to give the locksmith one last chance to come up with some _good_ answers to Voriks inquiries. _Otherwise . . ._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 23, 2003)

While the others have him shaken and distracted Sando will search around the store using his stealth. 

OOC: as a lock pick can I deternime anything about these locks?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 24, 2003)

*Vorik, Carrach, Lia*: Ghelve holds his ground.  "I can't help you.  The kidnappings are terrible, but they're beyond my concern.  I just hope that everyone returns safely."  

*Carrach*: You feel even less inclined to believe him now.  This is not, as far as you're concerned, a _good_ answer.

*Sando*: You inspect the lock.  It's a normal lock, well-made, but nothing too extravagant. *(Open Lock check, roll 17 on 1d20, +6 Skilled, +2 Synergy with Disable Device, total of 25)*  After having finished inspecting the lock, you put it back on the counter, leaving Vorik and the slowly approaching Carrach to finish the conversation with Ghelve.  The only way to get into the back of the shop is to somehow sneak past the shopkeeper and through the curtains behind him.  It'll be tricky, but hopefully you can get past him while the others distract him.  You can hear him answering Vorik's question as you start to slip by...*(Move Silently +6)*..., but as you're passing around the counter, a floorboard creaks.  The shopkeeper turns his head towards you, "Excuse me, Master Gnome, can I help you?  That part of the store is off limits to our customers.  Even gnomes."  From where you are behind the counter, you can see that the shopkeeper is on stilts.

*OOC* for *Sando*: _The synergy applies to this check because I felt that the two skills would be working in tandem here as you analyzed the lock.  Just wanted to let you know._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 24, 2003)

"Oh Deary Me! I'm ever so sorry master Shopkeeper. I was just curious." Sando says in his most innocent voice. He will go back to where the party is and try to make himself not be seen.


----------



## gordonknox (Jun 24, 2003)

"You are on stilts?...you are a gnome?"

gk


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 24, 2003)

*Sando*: Ghelve sighs and nods.  "Well, see that you be curious in the open parts of my shop in the future."  He grins.  "Things do get boring sometimes, don't they?"

*OOC* for *Vorik*: Actually, right now, until such a time as Sando shares that information, Vorik doesn't know it.  Only Sando could get behind the counter to see that.


----------



## gordonknox (Jun 24, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *OOC for Vorik: Actually, right now, until such a time as Sando shares that information, Vorik doesn't know it.  Only Sando could get behind the counter to see that.   *




OOC:  OK, sorry about that kl.

gk


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 25, 2003)

OOC: The question is ..Is he a Gnome? Or a small human?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 25, 2003)

*Sando*: He looked about gnome-size when you were behind the counter.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 25, 2003)

In Gnomish Sando says while looking at a particular lock (as if he were talking to himself) "So why are you trying to be a tall pockets? The stilts are actualy kind of practicle in a way but still..."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 25, 2003)

*Sando*: Ghelve starts at the sound of gnomish.  You hear him mutter a quick reply, also in your native tongue.  "Well, to be honest, I just couldn't stand to have people looking down on me while I worked."  Then...

*For Everyone*:...he switches back to Common.  "Pardon me, just a quick mental note to myself to remember to place an order for some new locks.  Need to be ready for me when I go to Tharokas next month."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 25, 2003)

In common Sando will ask "Do you know any sages or wise people who have knowledge of the 'great gnome plague?'"


----------



## Douane (Jun 26, 2003)

_Otherwise!_ 

His patience finally getting to thin to hold back, Carrach leans on the counter, his bared fangs almost poking into Gehlve's face:


"Beyond your concern, you say? I don't think so!

The locks in the orphanage are your work. Someone gets in and out there, taking four little ones, without leaving a single dent or scratch on a lock and you don't care? I reckon your locks are either highly overrated or were bypassed with some help! I wonder how many of the people on this list had locks made by you. Pray tell me!"


Carrach slams the list of kidnap victims down on the counter.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 29, 2003)

Ghelve blinks at the hobgoblin. *(Intimidate check, roll of 15 on d20, +2 Str, total 17, success)*  Shrinking away, he shakes his head, "I put the locks in at the orphanage some twenty odd years ago.  It's not that I don't care, it's just far beyond my concern.  Let's remember one thing, locks are for honest people; if someone wants to get in, they will."  He nods, over his shoulder, in the direction of the back of his shop and arches his eyebrows.  "I certainly can't help you, unless you want to buy some locks or keys."  He repeats the nod and eyebrow raise.

*Carrach, Sando, Lia*: You're pretty sure that Ghelve's indicating that there's something or someone in the back of his shop.  Someone or something that he doesn't want to hear him talking about the kidnappings.  He clearly knows more than he's shared so far.

*Vorik*: The locksmith seems to have acquired some sort of motor tic.  A rather violent one, at that.  It's funny that you haven't noticed this before.  Qoll looks at you and nods at Ghelve, shrugging.  All in all, this visit seems to have been more bizarre than helpful.

*OOC*: _Here are the results of the Sense Motive checks from the above.  Also, as you can see, I'm using Str for Intimidate, as I think it makes far more sense for the situation._

Carrach, roll of 13 on d20, +1 Wis, total 14, success
Lia, roll of 16 on d20, -1 Wis, total 15, success
Sando, roll of 16 on d20, -1 Wis, total 15, success
Vorik, roll of 3 on d20, +0 Wis, total 3, failure
Qoll, roll of 7 on d20, +2 Wis, total 9, failure


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 29, 2003)

Sando seeing this says, "That's enough. He obviously hasn't a clue as to any of this." Sando winks at Ghelve and uses prestidigitation to create a small slip of paper with the name of the Inn Sando and the others will be at the rest of the night.
(What ever one Sando knows about,)


----------



## gordonknox (Jul 1, 2003)

"Baahh"  

Vorik throw up his hands, gives the shop keeper an incredulous look, turns his back and walks towards the entrance.

OOC:  Cool idea Argent, really cool!

Edit: Just grammar corrections.  

OOC - 2: For this move, I assumed that Vorik did NOT see the note.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 1, 2003)

gordonknox said:
			
		

> *OOC:  Cool idea Argent, really cool! *



OOC: *Bows* Why thank you sir. 

Sando ushers the rest out of the shop. "It would seem our Gnomish friend was _unable_ to talk at that time. The stilts really had you guys thrown didn't they?" Sando starts to guffaw.


----------



## Douane (Jul 1, 2003)

"How very unfortunate!", Carrach intones before he takes the list back from the counter. He sticks it into his belt and lets his hand rest there, conveniently near to the sword-hilt.

"I'm sure you have made your best effort to help us, but it seems we have to look elsewhere."

Carrach throws a quick glance towards the curtain, estimating the distance between him and the curtain and whoever lurks beyond it. 


[OoC: Does Carrach see the passed note? Otherwise I'll have some hobgoblin mayhem on my hands, err, paws. ]

[EDIT: Sorry, Argent, didn't see your last post, since I composed mine offline. Better persuade Carrach, he's not a peaceful one. ]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 1, 2003)

Sando looks at the Hobgoblin and smiles, "Friend Carrach, Could I see you outside for a brief moment? I need to discuss the clues I found in the orphanage woith out group tactitian and you being our esteemed leader You are my first choice." Sando does not hesitate to take the hobgoblins arm (assuming he can reach it).


----------



## Douane (Jul 1, 2003)

Carrach looks annoyed at the irritating gnome who has grabbed his sword-hand:

"What is it that you want? . . . Ah yes, well, that's the heavy burden of leadership I have to bear. Since we were finished here anyway..., good day to you, Locksmith Ghelve!"

He will exit the shop along with his companions.


[OoC: Argent, smooth! ]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 4, 2003)

Ghelve nods and takes the slip of paper.  "Hmm.  Well, yes, I do think I could fulfill that order.  I'll have it delivered to the Drunken Morkoth later tonight, say just past the second watch?  Very well."  He looks slightly nervous and glances back to the back of his shop.

It's early afternoon in Cauldron, damp and slightly hazy.  A steady flow of people moves in and out of the shops and homes nearby.  The steady hum and throb of a large town fills your ears.  Qoll turns to the rest of the group, "Well, here we are.  I'd like to check on some personal business this afternoon, if possible—do we have any definite plans or shall we just wait for Ghelve to show up at the Morkoth?"

*OOC*: _Second watch would be somewhere around 8:00 pm or so.  It's currently around midday._


----------



## gordonknox (Jul 4, 2003)

"Yes, I also have a few things I must do this afternoon.

Lets get to the bar, at around say, 730pm?"

gk


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 4, 2003)

"Sure. That will give me time to maybe find a sage in the area." Sando trots off to the closest mages guild or Alchemists shop. (if there are ones in Cauldren.)


----------



## Douane (Jul 6, 2003)

As soon as the group is out of the field of vision of the shop's interior, Carrach will grab Sando by the collar:

"Not so fast, my small _friend_! Don't you think you owe an explanation? I was on the verge of exposing and disposing of whatever lurked beyond that curtain. Certainly you remember the line from the prophecy "Look beyond the curtain ..."?

So, tell me now, why do you delay the rescue of the little ones another 'half-day' at least?", Carrach glares at the gnome.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 7, 2003)

Qoll does a double take.  "Wait—what do you mean 'beyond the curtain?'  There's something else in there?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 7, 2003)

"That's it Hobgoblin. Touch me again and pull back a stump. I have put up with your intollerance long enough. The shop keeper wants to talk to us about what is going on and foreknowledge about what is behind the curtain is better than walking in blind and getting killed. Now think for a second. Use your brain." Sando says not raising his voice but getting his message across.


----------



## gordonknox (Jul 8, 2003)

"I didnt see anything either..what are you talking about?"


----------



## Douane (Jul 8, 2003)

"You are welcome to try, gnome!", Carrach replies as calmly, showing his fang-baring grin.

"And _thank you_ for your concern, but I didn't plan on getting killed. Now, with the damage already done, there's nothing to do but wait till the second watch. Pray to your gods that this delay won't bring harm to the little ones. Otherwise I'll have your hide for this."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 8, 2003)

"The chances of those children still being alive is remote. We have to think of the people we CAN save. Don't you have a lick of common sense? and threaten me again and that will be the end of this and you will be with out my help." Sando looks Carrack up and down. "And gods know you need my help." He dusts himself off and walks away looking for an alchemist.


----------



## Douane (Jul 9, 2003)

Very audibly grinding his fangs, Carrach ignores Sando's last comment about the children and turns towards his other companions:

"There's indeed someone or something behind that curtain, which, by the way, is probably the very curtain mentioned in the prophecy. The locksmith indicated such; hopefully subtle enough so that whatever lurks behind the curtain didn't get wind of his activity.
That's why I wanted to deal with it right then, but some of us were so very fond of the coward..., of the _cautious_ approach that all advantage of surprise is lost by now.

So the next best thing seems to be now waiting for the locksmith this evening; perhaps talking to him will be of some use."


Carrach looks at Vorik:

"You mentioned that you are able to do some research on that gnomish underground city, yes? It would be best to gather as much as you can till this evening, because time presses and _I'm_ not willing to give up yet!"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 12, 2003)

*Carrach*: After asking a few extraordinarily helpful Cauldronites, you work your way over to the Tipped Tankard, a waterfront dive on Ash Avenue.  The ramshackle building is filled with patrons and smells of watered-down ale and cheap tobacco.  Initial inquiries prove remarkably unsuccessful, although you do manage to get a few free rounds of ale.  After a few more hours of working on it and allowing folk to become used to your presence, you manage to convince some locals in the tavern to talk to you more openly.  One man, Kellyn Vaine, an off duty  guardsman, suggests that you might wish to eventually check with the Temple of Lordly Might—a hobgoblin of that description may have passed through earlier in the year and taken part in a couple organized duels and wrestling matches as part of a Kordian festival.  You hear no other news and, soon, it is time to head to the Drunken Morkoth for the meeting with Ghelve.

*Sando*: For some reason, you remember that a rather well-known and well thought of sage keeps a small shop and library due east of Gurnezarn's Smithy on Obsidian Avenue.  Surely enough, the sage's residence still sits there, with a small sign on the wall, embossed with the words "Kethevar Kyantas, Sage and Scribe" in Common.  Currently, Kethevar, an old, grey haired elf with a nasty limp, is unoccupied and happily offers to do some research for you.  Suggesting that you come back in about 3-4 hours, he escorts you out the door.

While waiting for the sage to finish his work, you head over to Weer's Elixirs, the largest alchemist's shop in Cauldron, or, at least, the largest alchemist's shop in Cauldron that operates legally and in the open.  Although you have absolutely no luck finding fake vomit or any sort of concoction that may serve as such (despite a lengthy search by Weer's proprietor), the herbalist happily offers you a sample of powdered cherandalian petal, a potent irritant found blooming in the glades of the Great Western Swamp.  You manage to procure one hobgoblin-sized dose at a cost of 10 gold, the purchase of larger quantities requiring a permit from the office of the Lord Mayor.  By the time all of this has settled, you head back to the sage.

Kethevar welcomes you back in and happily informs you that he has some information for you regarding the Vanishing, as the scholars call the plague of Jzadirune.  "It all dates to a botched magical experiment, roughly seventy-five years ago in the year 326—dates differ as to the exact time, but all the sources agree on the basic time frame.  A botched magical experiment spread quickly through the enclave, well before it could be contained or located.  It seemed to cling to gnomish magicks, transferring itself into the item's user.  Ultimately, gnomes contracting the disease would transform, fading away over the course of time, becoming transparent, and eventually disappearing.  No known corollaries exist in any records currently at my disposal; you may have more luck at the Imperial Library in Tharokas finding other instances of this type of plague.  It is, however, very likely that it is unique to Cauldron and confined to Jzadirune.  Despite current gnomish tendencies to dismiss the Vanishing, I assure you that it is quite real."  

He has no information about the history of Cauldron beyond what you already know.  By the time he finishes, you're due at the Drunken Morkoth to meet Ghelve.

*Vorik*: All is well with your father's shop.  The aid of the Temple of Lordly Might has been quite the boon.  He's even managed to hire an assistant, a swamp dwarven leatherworker, Nazyg Grymlorn, a seemingly mute, yet jovial man with powerful arms.  Nazyg says nothing the entire time you are in the shop, although he's more than friendly nodding at you and smiling at your pleasantries, even bowing slightly as you leave.

You manage to quickly gain an audience with the head of the Temple of Lordly Might, Asfelkir Hranleurt, a huge half-orc with mostly human features and a brilliantly red beard and ponytail.  Only his snout-like nose and the slightly protruding canines of his lower jaw betray his ancestry.  He listens attentively to your report and thanks you for the list.  Calmly listening to your inquiries about the old gnomish enclave, Asfelkir shakes his head.  "I am sorry, my son, but we know very little about Jzadirune.  It's well before our time here in Cauldron.  You'd be better off checking with a sage or with the Lord Mayor's office.  By Kord, all I know is that something, some sort of beastly cult, dedicated to a god with two heads and tentacles for arms, may have set up shop there.  Nasty business that, but those are the rumblings I've been hearing.  Best be careful, Vorik, and Kord's blessing upon you—may you always escape life's hold and live to brawl again." 

Your audience over, there is nothing left to be done, except to head back to the Morkoth and the Cuthbertian contingent for the meeting with Ghelve.

*Everyone*: Warm, familiar, and comfortable, the high backed chairs and fine hefeweisens of the Morkoth greet you.  Mostly empty at this time of night, you find it easy to recognize the salt-and-pepper beard and hair of Ghelve.  He looks, obviously, much shorter without the stilts and constantly looks over his shoulder as he makes his way towards you.  After flagging down a mug of the house brew, he sighs and looks at your collected group.  "Well, here I am.  I can help you, but you need to help me.  I really wish you'd taken care of that bastard in my shop earlier—I've never felt so self-conscious at home in my entire life."  He laughs a short and bitter laugh.

*OOC*: _Please indicate whether or not you all share the information you have found with the rest of the party—we'll assume that you did so prior to Ghelve arriving at the Morkoth._

*OOC* for *Jalon*: _Did Lia do anything during the break?  Let me know in the OOC thread and I can edit a move in for her in this post._


----------



## gordonknox (Jul 12, 2003)

OOC Will share information with the group.

To Ghelve:  What man, whatever are you talking about?

gk


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 13, 2003)

Sando shares the information fom the sage.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 13, 2003)

"I can tell you a lot about the kidnappings, certainly more than you know currently.  I need your help, though.  My companion, Starbrow, is being held by the kidnappers, within a mile.  It's dark and he's scared and hungry.  Agree to rescue Starbrow and I'll give you all the information you want."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 13, 2003)

Sando looks to Carrach and says "Well commander?"


----------



## gordonknox (Jul 14, 2003)

"I would like to know some more information about him...why is he held, where is he held and why havent you saved him already?"


----------



## Douane (Jul 14, 2003)

> Ghelve [...] sighs and looks at your collected group.  "Well, here I am.  I can help you, but you need to help me.  I really wish you'd taken care of that bastard in my shop earlier-I've never felt so self-conscious at home in my entire life."  He laughs a short and bitter laugh.




Carach turns to the gnome and grins broadly.




> "I can tell you a lot about the kidnappings, certainly more than you know currently. I need your help, though. My companion, Starbrow, is being held by the kidnappers, within a mile. It's dark and he's scared and hungry. Agree to rescue Starbrow and I'll give you all the information you want."





> Sando looks to Carrach and says "Well commander?"





Though his hair bristles at Sando's irony, Carrach does his best to stay calm.

"Okay. Yes, we'll do our best  to rescue your _companion_, you have my word on that. So tell us everything you can, and I mean *everything*!"


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jul 16, 2003)

_Liandra, opting for a slightly more diplomatic approach to negotiations than her hobgoblin companion, turns towards Ghelve with a smile._

'Believe me, sir, our goal is to rescue to all of the victims of these abductions, whoever they may be and wherever they might be held.  I'm truly sympathetic to your loss, but the only way we can possibly help Starbrow -- not to mention the other abductees --  is by finding out as much as possible about these disappearances, and what we might do to stop them.  I can assure you that we'll endeavor to return Starbrow to you as quickly as possible, but we can only do that with your help.'


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 16, 2003)

Ghelve sighs, relieved.  "Thank Garl.  I didn't think you'd all be so reasonable.  In short," he ducks his head and lowers his voice to a whisper, "I'm kind of in a bit more of a bind than I let on—Starbrow's being held as, well, collateral.  My shop holds the last known entrance to Jzadirune—the kidnappers have entered the town through that entrance and unlock people's doors using skeleton keys that were provided by," he coughs, "well, by me.  If I didn't help them, they were going to kill Starbrow and me.  I'm not ready to die.  Not yet."  He takes a pull on his ale and looks at the group, timidly, hopefully.  

"Oh, I should tell you, Starbrow's a little black rat with a white, star-shaped splotch on his head.  He's not a pet, mind you, he's my, well, he's my familiar."  He adds the last bit somewhat indignantly, as if to indicate that his overwhelming concern for Starbrow is not as crass as it seems.  Ghelve then returns his attention to the ale.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jul 16, 2003)

'If you've had dealings with these kidnappers, perhaps you can shed some light on who -- or what -- we're dealing with.  I'd really rather not persue them into Jzadirune without any foreknowledge of what we might expect.'

_Lia awaits Ghelve's response before continuing -_

'And on the topic of Starbrow - if you and he share a special bond, as you mention, then you should be aware at least of his safety, if not his exact whereabouts.  If Starbrow is still alive, then then I'm presuming the same can be said for the other abductees... unless of course you can give us some more information on the motivation behind the abductions?'


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 18, 2003)

"I don't know what they are, but I can tell you what they look like.  There seem to be two types of them—'tall ones' and 'short ones.'  The taller creatures resemble naked, hairless, genderless humans, and only look a slight bit worse than most of the humans in this town."  He smirks at his joke, waits a bit, raises his eyebrows, frowns, and continues.  "Their skin changes color, it's mostly grey, but they can blend into their surroundings perfectly.  When they walk around the city they wear cloaks.  The short ones have pallid skin, large noses, and soft black hooves for feet.  Usually they wear heavy black, hooded cloaks when they move about Cauldron.  In a very odd, and completely bothersome way, they look like gnomes."

He takes a swig of his ale.  "This is quite good.  You all might like to try some.  I recommend it.  Please."  He waits for your response while taking another swallow.  Ghelve then answers Lia's second question.  "I don't know about the other abductees.  See, I have a special bond with Starbrow that lets me know how he is.  I know nothing about motivations or the state of the other kidnapping victims."  He shrugs helplessly, genuinely apologetic as far as any of you can tell.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 18, 2003)

"Oh Garl! That's what happens to the gnomes effected by the plague. they are transformed into these creatures. Mercy." Sando is obviously shaken. "We have to find one of these creatures and see if they can be cured, assuming they want a cure that is."


----------



## gordonknox (Jul 18, 2003)

"Ghelve, you say yor animal friend is held in a dark area about a mile away from here...what is this place and how many kidnappers should we expect to encounter?"

gk


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 20, 2003)

"I don't know what place they're keeping Starbrow.  My guess is, since they have been coming out of Jzadirune, that it's underground, possibly in the old gnome enclave.  That'd be somewhat clever in an annoying way, but I can only sense what he feels—it's dark and he's hungry and scared.

"As for how many kidnappers, I don't know.  They tend to move about the city in pairs or threes.  They're not exactly friendly, so I try to just ignore them.  We don't talk or have long involved dinner parties together."  He smirks and then frowns, shaking his head.


----------



## Douane (Jul 21, 2003)

For once, Carrach stays uncharacteristically silent. Since he doesn't trust his own control of the rage and disgust growing within him, he's quite willing to let Liandra do all the talking. 

_* For his own safety and that of his companion rat this despicable gnome worked paw-in-paw with that kidnapping scum! I should really show him what kind of reward this deserves, but I must not waste what might be the little ones last chance. So, keep talking and tell us something worthwile! *_


Carrach leans back into his dark corner, continually clenching and unclenching his swordhand out of the others sight to relieve some his innner tension.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 21, 2003)

"Well" Says Sando lighting up his pipe. "It seems that this is a starting point in our investigation. If the Familiar is still alive then there may be hope for the children after all." He takes out a scroll case and retrieves the paper, pen and ink from inside it and says "Lets start off with a map if you can. Are there any ways to tell these creatures from others? Better yet... Are there any here now?" Sando looks around as he says that with equil bits of curiosity and fear.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 21, 2003)

"That's an admirable idea, my almost-kinsgnome, but may I suggest using this instead?"  Ghelve reaches into his robe and pulls out a small roll of leather, neatly bound.  "My father left this with me.  I think you may find it useful.  I give it to you as a plea to help me and also as a way to start making up for my weakness.  Hopefully it will help facilitate a speedy rescue of the children and Starbrow.  It's Jzadirune, at least as it was over 75 years ago."  He pushes the tube across the table towards Carrach tentatively.


----------



## gordonknox (Jul 21, 2003)

"Most interesting...Ghelve have you been down there?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 24, 2003)

"Not since before the Vanishing.  My people shut it off from the city and came to the surface, the last step in our exodus from the deep parts of the Reach.  Not to say that life on the surface isn't enjoyable mind you."  He half smiles for a moment.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 24, 2003)

"Jzadirune..." Sando says, his eyes far away for a moment. "Were you here for the Vanishing?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 26, 2003)

"My father had moved into town a long time before the Vanishing.  Occasionally we would visit friends down there, but, no, I wasn't there for it."


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jul 27, 2003)

"Thank you for your assistance, Ghelve.  I understand the horrible position in which you were placed after Starbrow's disappearance, but hopefully with your help we can prevent any further harm from bealling the city of Cauldron, and you shall be redeemed."

_Turning to her companions, Liandra continues._

"So... it seems we've finally made some progress in our investigation - the question remains as to how and when we should set about exploring Jzadirune."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 27, 2003)

"I hope I'm not being presumptuous but I say the sooner the better, now is a good time. The obviously have spys and will learn of our plans soon enough so we need to act while we have some element of surprise." Sando says. "We have little time and much to do. can we get the supplies we will need from one of the church's in the area? We need to keep as low a profile as we can and churches have all kinds of pull that we do not."


----------



## gordonknox (Jul 28, 2003)

“No presumption at all Sando, rather good precaution.  Lets get organized as soon as possible.  I can be ready in the afternoon.  I believe it would be wise to enter the lost city, via Ghelve’s store, utilizing the darkness of night.”

gk


----------



## Douane (Jul 28, 2003)

Carrach can't help but raise his eyebrows at Liandra's (all-too-) friendly treatment of the gnomish locksmith. Still, all that talking had brought up an important point which remained unclear.

"That 'Vanishing' disease, is it still down there? Also, can it affect others, like that kidnapping scum or us?"


----------



## Douane (Jul 28, 2003)

gordonknox said:
			
		

> *“No presumption at all Sando, rather good precaution.  Lets get organized as soon as possible.  I can be ready in the afternoon.  I believe it would be wise to enter the lost city, via Ghelve’s store, utilizing the darkness of night.”*





Carrach's fist slams onto the creaking table, the hobgoblin oblivious to any stir he might have caused.


*" NO WAY!!! "*


" We have already lost one half-day, I won't waste another day and night! If you need to collect your gear, hurry up and do it right now! Under no circumstances shall the plight of the little ones be prolonged unnecessarily! "


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jul 29, 2003)

_Sensing Carrach's distaste for her methods, Liandra takes the hobgoblin aside to privately assuage his worries -_

"Rest assured, Carrach, that I find Ghelve's actions as deplorable as you do, and feel that this tragedy could have been addressed much earlier had our gnomish friend displayed a little moral fortitude.  Unfortunately, Ghelve is our only hope at the moment of aiding those who have been abducted.  It is in the best interests of ourselves, as well as of the abductees, to cooperate with him... at least for the time being."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 29, 2003)

Ghelve nods, very seriously, at Lia's remarks.  "It is my hope to be redeemed."  He shakes his head at Carrach's remarks, "I'm not sure what to think about the Vanishing.  I don't think the gnome elders would have abandoned Jzadirune if the disease had been something they could have eradicated or driven off."

*OOC*: _Feel free to talk among yourselves as you work towards some consensus on a plan of action, but if you have any plans prior to moving on towards exploring Jzadirune, please delineate them clearly (if it's jus buying supplies and the like, I'll probably handle it much like I did before this meeting)._


----------



## gordonknox (Jul 29, 2003)

KL, 

OOC :  About what time is it in the day?

gk


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 29, 2003)

*OOC*: _It's well after second watch (8 pm)—somewhere around 8:30 pm or so._


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 29, 2003)

"Just what of delay are we proposing?  Like my fellow Hobgoblin, I fear time grows short.  We were specifically, told this in the divination."


----------



## gordonknox (Jul 30, 2003)

"Delay, not really, an advantageous entrance...its already late.  

Our patience will achieve more than our force.

I believe within the hour we can all be ready and use the cover of night to hide our entrance into the the city.  

This will increase our chances of success if the enemy is not aware of our efforts.

Success, that is our final goal, is it not?"


V


----------



## Douane (Jul 31, 2003)

Mollified that Liandra shares his 'moral concerns', Carrach leans back relaxedly.


...


_* Fellow Hobgoblin?! *_ 

He hisses at the other hobgoblin present in anger and disgust.


----------



## Douane (Jul 31, 2003)

Turning to Vorik, Carrach replies his rather cryptic remarks:

" Patience _is_ a virtue for the hunter, but somehow I don't believe that the little ones will be returned by the kidnappers if we just wait patiently for it. So ' force' it is."



Carrach looks at his companions gathered around the table:

"So what about it? Will another hour suffice to get your gear together?"



[OoC: Oh no, Vorik has just been polymorphed into Yoda! ]


----------



## gordonknox (Aug 4, 2003)

"Agreed, I can be back here in an hour."

V will go to his shop to gather up his traveling items and retunr to this spot within an hour.


V


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 5, 2003)

Ghelve nods at all of you and thanks you for your time.  "I'll leave my door unlocked for you."  The gnome finishes his ale and leaves.

*OOC*: _I've assumed that you all just spent time making sure that your equipment is ready to go and that you have your adventuring gear and what not.  I want to push on a little bit.  If there are any reasonable (small) purchases you'd like to have made in that hour, let me know and I'll let you know if you had time to do it._

An hour later you find yourselves outside the Drunken Morkoth.  It's rather late at night, heading into third watch (roughly 10:00 pm).  The night air is cool and dry, the front that brought the previous night's storm has passed out to sea.  There is no wind.  

The trip over to Ghelve's Locks is uneventful.  In short order you find yourselves at his door.  A plume of smoke rises out of the chimney.  Qoll, his hands clean and a holy symbol of Wee Jas around his neck, bows his head and utters a quiet prayer.

*OOC*: _Once three people respond with actions, I'll push this bad boy along._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 6, 2003)

Sando looks at the holy symbol and says a silent prayer to Garl. _Help! I'm with a cleric of Wee Jas._ Assuming the party will let me scout ahead...

He than enters the building using all the stealth at his command and listens at the curtain leading to Ghelve's back room.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 6, 2003)

Rothgar waits anxiously for the scout to return, while listening closely for any trouble or shouts for help.


----------



## gordonknox (Aug 6, 2003)

Vorik will keep watch beside the Rothgar, keeping his eyes keen for movement from in front of the building, coming from behind the building and from on top of the building.

OOC Push fine sir, push.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 7, 2003)

*Sando*: You move into Ghelve's shop.  The front room is clean and quiet.  You pad softly over to the curtain and listen—no noise comes from the other side of the curtain.

*Everyone*: You hear and see nothing unusual.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 7, 2003)

Sando pulls back the curtain and enters the back room. automaticly I'm looking for traps. We're dealing with Gnomes here... Traps are inevitable. Once he feels the room is secure he will get the others.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 7, 2003)

*Sando*: You pull back the curtains to reveal a tidy, but lived in, room.  Carpets cover the stone floor and a staircase to your left leads up to a second floor balcony.  A broom leans against the bannister at the bottom of the stairs.  Three wooden chests sit in the middle of the floor, their lids bound shut with sturdy iron padlocks.  Small tables, shelves, and benches hold various knick-knacks, and a framed portrait of a silver-haired gnome hangs on the wall next to a well-made dogwood grandfather clock.

To your right, black curtains partially obscure your view of a window niche that faces the street.  Ornate locks and complex locking mechanisms are neatly displayed on a shelve inside the windows.  You find no traps in the niche or around the chests.

As you turn to inspect the staircase, you hear a sound similar to a ball of yarn dropping on a stone floor.  Before you can spin around to face the noise, you feel a blade slide into your lower back *[5 damage]*.  When you manage to get your head to turn around, you see a tall humanoid with blue, pupilless eyes and grey skin wiping your blood off a rapier.

*Carrach, Rothgar*: You hear a grunt of pain from inside the store.

*Initiative*
Carrach 19 (roll of 18 on d20, +1 Dex)
Sando 8 (roll of 6 on d20, +2 Dex)
Creature 7
Rothgar 5 (roll of 4 on d20, +1 Dex)

*Status Report*
Sando currently has 3 hp

*OOC*: _Sando and the creature have full actions.  Rothgar and Carrach each get a partial action.  The rest of you will join in during the next round.  I'll have a map up in a little bit._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 7, 2003)

*OOC*: _Here's the map, as promised._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 7, 2003)

Sando will go on the offensive. He will attack with one of his Daggers (Remember he has weapon finese) "That was a mistake you evil son of a goblin whore." He says in Gnomish. He will try to get his back to a wall if at all possible circleing around til he gets to K8.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 8, 2003)

Rothgar asks "did you hear that?", while drawing his sword.  Only to find Carrach already on the move.  He will move to engage the enemy on the next round, if it still stands on his turn.


----------



## gordonknox (Aug 8, 2003)

"Bastards...come on lets go!"

Vorik will take out a dagger and move towards the action.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 10, 2003)

*Surprise Round*

*Carrach*: You push through the doors, drawing your sword at the same time.  Whirling to your right, you leap over the counter and starts to head into the back room.

*Sando*: You whip out a dagger and lunge forward, cursing the creature.  Jabbing at its torso, your blade finds only air where the creature should have been *[roll of 9 on d20, +0 BAB, +2 Weapon Finesse, total of 11, miss]*.   You then start to duck around the creature, attempting to reach the other wall, only to feel the monster's rapier bite into your flesh again *[3 damage]*.  You finally reach the other wall, woozy and in severe pain.  The creature turns to you, looking to finish the job, but you manage to duck out of the way, and you see his sword spark as it hits the wall.

*Rothgar*: You follow Carrach into the shop, ending up shoulder to shoulder with the other hobgoblin.  The thick, coppery smell of blood fills your nostrils.

*Initiative*
Carrach 19 (roll of 18 on d20, +1 Dex)
Vorik 19 (roll of 18 on d20, +1 Dex)
Lia 18 (roll of 16 on d20, +2 Dex)
Qoll 13 (roll of 13 on d20, +0 Dex)
Sando 8 (roll of 6 on d20, +2 Dex)
Creature 7
Rothgar 5 (roll of 4 on d20, +1 Dex)

*Status Report*
Sando currently has 0 hp and is *disabled*.  He may take a move action or a standard action next round, but strenuous activity will result in further damage.

*OOC*: _Please see the OOC thread for instructions for handling the next three rounds of this combat._


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 11, 2003)

Rothgar will attack the creature or creatures untill the danger has passed.  If Sando is hit again or after the danger has passed if noone else has healed Sando he will lay on hands for 2 hps.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 13, 2003)

*Round One*

With a ferocious yell, Carrach leaps into the backroom, attempting to skewer the grey-skinned humanoid *[attack roll, 8 on d20, +3 with longsword, total 11, miss]*.  The creature deftly sidesteps the attack, displaying remarkable agility.

Meanwhile, outside the shop, Vorik and Lia draw their weapons, moving inside the shop.  Qoll rushes in, also, looking to help any of the combatants that need it.

Sando, bleeding badly, grits his teeth, crouches, and rolls out of the way of the creature, tumbling into the far corner of the room *[tumble check against DC 20, roll of natural 20, automatic success]*.  The gnome leans against the wall, winded and still very wounded.  A trail of his blood follows him across the floor.

The creature looks at Sando, contemplating moving to finish off the gnome.  Shaking its head, it turns and attacks Carrach, its rapier sliding into Carrach's left thigh *[6 damage]*.  Just then, Rothgar steps forward and brings his longsword down in a vicious overhand arc, only to miss narrowly *[attack roll, roll of 7 on d20, +3 with longsword, total 10, miss]*.

*Status Report*
Carrach has 6 hp remaining.
Sando has 0 hp and is *disabled*.

*Round Two*

Carrach grimaces and, gripping his sword with two hands, hacks at the creature, catching it in the side with his longsword *[attack roll, roll of 11 on d20, +3 with longsword, total 14; damage roll, roll of 6 on 1d8, +2 strength, +1 for two hands, total 9 damage]*.  A thick, black blood spills out onto the floor.

Vorik finally arrives on the scene, bursting through the curtain just north of the main melee.  The mage whips his dagger at the creature, only to see it sail wide and stick into one of the workbenches against the far wall *[attack roll, roll of 1 on d20, automatic failure; roll to confirm fumble, roll of 20 on d20, no fumble]*.  Lia, folllows, yelling "Halt!," but it would seem that the creature has no ability to comprehend the Common tongue.  Qoll continues to move towards the melee.

Squatting in the corner, Sando throws his dagger at the creature, hitting it square in the back *[attack roll, roll of 19 on d20, +2 with dagger (ranged), total 21, hit; damage roll, roll of 4 on 1d4, total 4]*.  As the creature slumps to the ground, dead, Sando faints.

Rothgar cautiously cases the rest of the room, carefully checking the balcony above the party.  He nods, all clear.  Qoll frowns and heads over to the fallen gnome.  A few small murmurs to the Ruby Goddess and Sando is back on his feet, only slightly worse for the wear *[cure light wounds, roll of 7 on 1d8+1]*.

*Status Report*
Sando has been healed from -1 hp to 6 hp.
Carrach has 6 hp.
Qoll has cast one 1st level spell.

*OOC*: _Douane had, via e-mail, instructed me to have Carrach charge in Round 1.  Because of the way the creature moved in its last round, there wasn't enough room for a charge (no matter how much I wanted to work that out, I could only make a case for 7.5 feet of distance between Carrach and the nasty).  In Sando's case, I would normally have tumbling result in the loss of a hit point, but because of the natural 20, I allowed Sando to remain disabled for another round.  Good things happen on natural 20s.  Fortunately for Vorik, I always check to confirm fumbles.  

Finally, the party has now reached level 2.  Please see the OOC thread for details on how I'd like you to handle this._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 13, 2003)

Sando's face goes from pale as death to rosey life in a moments glance. "Ohhh. Thank you Qoll. I was sure I was going to meet Glittergold there for a moment." He gets up and retrieves his dagger. He also starts looting the body.


----------



## gordonknox (Aug 13, 2003)

"What type of beast is this?..."

Vorik would like to get a better look at the creature.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 14, 2003)

In response to Sando's thanks, Qoll nods.  "It wasn't your time."  He wrings his hands thoughtfully.

As a group, you all have a chance to get a better look at your erstwhile foe.  The creature is, as you look at it now, mostly naked.  Its skin is grey and rubbery; its body lean and overly long.  Blue, pupilless eyes stare back at you, blankly.

*Sando*: You find nothing on the body other than the rapier.

*OOC*: _This post is a bit open-ended, but I just wanted to respond to Vorik and Sando's actions._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 14, 2003)

"If there is a Mages academy in Cauldron they would pay a pretty copper for a specimin of this race. Anyone here can use a rapier? I'm affraid it got it a bit bloody." Sando says with attitude.


----------



## gordonknox (Aug 14, 2003)

OOC Are the atairs going up or down?

"I am glad you are still with us Sando."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 18, 2003)

*OOC*: _The stairs go up to the second floor balcony, leading, you assume, to Ghelve's bedroom and the rest of the shop/house.  If folks post a move within the next 24 hours, I'll continue to move this thing along.  Consider this a quasi-bump._


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 18, 2003)

"While I can use most any blade, I prefer something more substanial." replies Rothgar.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Aug 18, 2003)

_Liandra gazes thoughtfully at the slain creature, casting her mind back to her studies._

[OOC:  Bardic knowledge check to see if Liandra recognises the creature, or has any knowledge of their society, habits or behaviour.]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 18, 2003)

Sando looks at the blod and holes in his shirt and says. "I think I'll help myself to one of Ghelve's shirts. I would hate for my own blood to attract anything down there." Sando creeps up the stairs to Ghelve's apartment (stealthily)


----------



## gordonknox (Aug 18, 2003)

Thinking to himself - I would not think the passage to the under-ground world would be up - stairs.

Vorik will try to remember how Ghelve described the entrance to to the city below...walking around the first floor, poking around and searching for something that would look like an entrance.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 23, 2003)

*Lia*: You have absolutely no idea what the creature is.  None of the songs and tales you're familiar with mention anything like it.  You'd assume it's native to the Underdark or the lands south of the Reach.  As you move closer to the creature, however, you notice something awry in the staircase wall—the segments of the wall don't match up quite right—a secret door.  It's locked as far as you can tell, but it's a definitely a door.

*Sando*: You start to creep up the stairs towards Ghelve's bedroom.  The first door at the top of the stairs is locked and you can hear gentle snoring.  Apparently the locksmith sleeps lightly.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 23, 2003)

Sando will take off his shirt and leave it balled up somewhere inconspicuous then return to the others. "Ghelve's sleeping upstairs, Or someone is, where do we go from here?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 7, 2003)

*Chapter Three: Vanishing in Jzadirune*

With a loud squeal and a whine, Lia opens the door.  Inside, you can see a stone staircase, its steps shrouded with cobwebs and dust.  It descends roughly twenty feet to a ten-foot-square landing, bends right, and plunges into darkness.  

Qoll shrugs and looks to the rest of the party, "Well, should we head down now?  I have everything I need."  With this last, he absentmindedly fingers the holy symbol of Wee Jas hanging from his neck.

*OOC*: _I need marching order for the descent into Jzadirune.  Qoll will volunteer to take the rear, and Lia offers to march in front of him._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 7, 2003)

Sando will take point keeping a good 30' in front of the rest of the party. From this point forward he will be in full stealth mode. ie. assume he is trying to hide and move silently.


----------



## Douane (Sep 8, 2003)

His leg finally bandaged, Carrach falls in behind Sando and assumes the second position as leader of the main column, while grumbling that he should be one to take point.


----------



## gordonknox (Sep 8, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> His leg finally bandaged, Carrach falls in behind Sando and assumes the second position as leader of the main column, while grumbling that he should be one to take point.





Whispering under his breath..."well lets save the city"...Vorrik will tighten his gear and file in behind Carrach.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 9, 2003)

*OOC*: _The marching order, then, is Sando, Carrach, Vorik, Rothgar, Lia, Qoll._

The staircase descends another twenty feet before opening into a room.  From this landing, you can hear strange sounds form the chamber below—birds chirping, leaves rustling, and children giggling.  The landing itself is bare save for an empty torch sconce mounted on the south wall.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 9, 2003)

Sando winks at his friends and Carrach then decends the stairs. still in stealth mode. 
OOC: Due to the Gnomish influence here Sando is on alert for anything that will show something as an illusion.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 14, 2003)

*Sando*: The staircase opens up into a large square room with a ten foot high ceiling.  A slight draft blows into the room from an open passage in the far wall.  

Two circular doors, shaped like gears and roughly four feet in diameter, are set into the middle of the southern wall (to your left).  Each door is made of wood and framed with a ring of mortared stones.  The westernmost door is closed and inscribed with the gnome glyph "J" and the easternmost door is inscribed with the glyph for "A."  The latter seems to be stuck in a half-open position.  You can see exposed iron gear teeth around the doorway and dim light spills into the room from the chambers beyond.

Twelve tarnished copper masks hang from the walls of the room, roughly four feet off the ground.  Each mask is about two feet tall and depicts the visage of a smiling gnome.  The soft giggling, chirping, and rustling noises seem to pour out of the walls of this room.

*Everyone*: As you start to move forward into the room, you can hear a slight click, a sudden gasp, and the sound of stone scraping against stone.  

Turning around, you can see Qoll pound on the wall a couple times.  "It's Lia—she must have triggered some sort of trap.  She was leaning against the wall, and then she was gone.  She must have tripped something here..."  He looks at the wall, puzzled.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 16, 2003)

Sando ignores the doors for a moment and looks at the masks. He will examine the 9th mask doing things like poking the mouth and eys sockets with a small piece of wood (to see if there are any triggers) he will also say the word/sound "J" to it. (J being the 9th letter of the alphabet)


----------



## gordonknox (Sep 16, 2003)

"Whaaa"

Vorik will advance towards Lia to see whats happening.  

He will search for mechanisms in the area to see if the wall can be "reopened."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 16, 2003)

*Sando*: The masks line the walls of the room.  You start counting from the mask just to your right and work your way around the room until you hit the ninth mask.  As you move towards it, the mouth of the seventh mask (which is just to the left of the tunnel opposite the stairwell) starts to move, saying in Common: 

_Welcome to Jzadirune—behold the wonder!
But beware, ye who seek to plunder.
Traps abound, and guardians peer
Beyond every portal, behind every gear._

*Vorik*: Searching the area, you find a rusty torch sconce that looks suspiciously loose.  It looks like it'll turn both clockwise and counter-clockwise.


----------



## gordonknox (Sep 17, 2003)

To Sando: 

"Sando (in a low voice) have you ever seen a torch holder like this?  It looks like it moves..."

v


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 17, 2003)

gordonknox said:
			
		

> To Sando:
> 
> "Sando (in a low voice) have you ever seen a torch holder like this?  It looks like it moves..."
> 
> v



"I wouldn't touch that with out my checking it first. We can't afford to loose any more of us." Sando replies. He will check the torch for traps and then see if he can work it if there are no traps.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 17, 2003)

*Sando*: You're positive it's a trap.  After a few minutes of fuddling, you think you've managed to disarm it.  Turning it counter-clockwise should release the secret door, freeing Lia.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 17, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Sando*: You're positive it's a trap.  After a few minutes of fuddling, you think you've managed to disarm it.  Turning it counter-clockwise should release the secret door, freeing Lia.




Ragnor growls and asks "gods, do you little one's have to put traps at every step?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 17, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Ragnor growls and asks "gods, do you little one's have to put traps at every step?"



"Do we _Have to?_ No." Sando says he smiles at Lia and says "feeling better?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 17, 2003)

Sando's confident greeting to the bard is covered up with the sounds of gears turning.  The east end of the floor turns up, unceremoniously dumping the group of you down the flight of stairs and into the room with the masks.  Lia is nowhere to be seen.

*Reflex Saves*
Carrach, _roll of 2 on d20, +3 Reflex, total 5, failure_
Qoll, _roll of 3 on d20, +2 Reflex, total 5, failure_
Rothgar, _roll of 20 on d20, automatic success_
Sando, _roll of 1 on d20, automatic failure_
Vorik, _roll of 13 on d20, +1 Reflex, total 14, success_

*Results*
Carrach takes 4 damage, 14 hp remaining.
Qoll takes 10 damage, 7 hp remaining.
Sando takes 3 damage, 11 hp remaining.

*OOC*: _What happened?  Well, first things first—Sando botched his disable device check badly (I rolled a 2).  This is why he was so certain that turning the device counterclockiwise would spring the door.  The rest of it comes from the assumptions I've made based on his post above.  If you go back to my initial post, it says that turning the sconce counterclockwise should open the door, freeing Lia.  In the future, I'll try to be a bit clearer with my diction and sentence structure, as I can see where that may have caused Argent to make the assumptions he did.  Good news is, no one's hurt badly._


----------



## Douane (Sep 17, 2003)

_Just Before Sando "opens" the secret door:_


Carrach finally comes out of his shock; frozen at the very thought of having lost Liandra whom he had grown very fond of in the short time he had known her.

Cursing himself for this moment of weakness, he quickly returns, at least outwardly, to his old self.


"I doubt that it is a trap. More likely part of a defensive system like a chain of secret tunnels to outmaneuver possible invaders.

This would make far more sense than a trap which relies on having an intruder brush a certain part of the _wall_."


Carrach gazes at the secret door and waits for it open, so he will be proven right.


[OoC: Edited to fit in, That's what I deserved for not reading properly.  ]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 17, 2003)

*OOC*: _You may wish to reread my post above.   The secret door is not open—Sando botched his disarm on the trap and the party was dumped down the stairs into the room.  Your action can stand as it is, but you can't peer through a stone wall (of course, this is D&D, so I should add "yet").    You can, naturally, go back up and see if you can get the door open and then peer behind it._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 17, 2003)

Sando sits eyes crossed and dazed. "But Mommy.. I don't want to lick the Owlbear." 
After a second he snaps to attention and says. "Well that was a horribly make secret door."


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 17, 2003)

"Hmmph, I shall continue to expect traps at every turn.  Were these gnome tunnels or kobold warrens?"  Rothgar appears rather piqued, despite comming out of the situation unharmed.


----------



## Douane (Sep 18, 2003)

"Uaarrgh!!!" Carrach shakes his head to blow away the cobwebs after the impact.


"What a positively insidiuous way to protect their defensive network with such "easily" disarmed traps. "

"Still," the hobgoblin ranger adds while rising to his feet, falling back into his sour mood. "It hurt us rather badly and we are not any closer to recovering Liandra. The only positive thing about this fiasco is that we now know for sure that this "fortress" isn't deserted at all.

So what do you say? Try to open that damned thing again, or do we search for another entrance? Surely this place will be riddled with them. And somehow I doubt that whoever took Liandra did stay just behind the door and did not retreat further into the tunnel system."


Carach looks around at his companions, waiting for their opinions.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 24, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> "Uaarrgh!!!" Carrach shakes his head to blow away the cobwebs after the impact.
> 
> 
> "What a positively insidiuous way to protect their defensive network with such "easily" disarmed traps. "
> ...




  Ragnor replies "I vote to try to open the door again, under the remote possiblity that it was our own blundering and not an outside angency which caused its closing."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 24, 2003)

Sando stares at Ragnor in disbelief. "Our own Blundering? Why I'm so insulted I may just have to hold my breath until I turn blue." Sando scrambles around looking for a mechanism that will reset the trap.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 24, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Sando stares at Ragnor in disbelief. "Our own Blundering? Why I'm so insulted I may just have to hold my breath until I turn blue." Sando scrambles around looking for a mechanism that will reset the trap.




  "Why do you take that so personally, little one?  The door opened before you started looking for mechanisms."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 24, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> "Why do you take that so personally, little one?  The door opened before you started looking for mechanisms."



Sando appears to be shocked by the statement. "I... I... I'm just covering my buns." He says and get back to loking for a triger to reset the trap.


----------



## gordonknox (Sep 25, 2003)

"Lets find a way to reopen this thing,,,"

Talking to the wall:  "Can anyone here me?"

V will search for any mechanisms that may help open up the trap.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 26, 2003)

*Vorik*: The wall does not reply to your question.  You don't hear anyone behind the wall reply either.

*Sando*:  You find no new mechanisms to reset the trap.

*OOC* for *rangerjohn*: _Isn't your character named Rothgar?  He is in the PC thread. _


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 26, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Vorik*: The wall does not reply to your question.  You don't hear anyone behind the wall reply either.
> 
> *Sando*:  You find no new mechanisms to reset the trap.
> 
> *OOC* for *rangerjohn*: _Isn't your character named Rothgar?  He is in the PC thread. _




*OOC*:  You are correct of course, brain fart.  Ragnor was another character I had once upon a time.


----------



## Douane (Sep 27, 2003)

"Fine! Do what you want! I don't know why I even bother," Carrach grumbles under his breath.


(louder) "However, I do think that we shouldn't crowd Sando in any way, so perhaps it would be best for everyone else to step off that damned floor, just in case there are a few more surprises built into it."


...


"So, Sando, how is it going?"


----------



## Douane (Sep 27, 2003)

Watching Vorik's futile attempts to communicate with the wall [], Carrach sighs deeply.

"Does anyone listen to me at all? I told you that she surely has been taken away already. I don't know why we are wasting any more time here!" Carrach growls, flexing his fists in frustration.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 27, 2003)

_Deep in his dreams Sando sees himself turn around and put a dagger square between the Hobgoblin's eyes._ 

Sando finishes his look around and says, "We have to get off the floor. there is nothing here to reset the trap and that means it's some where in the next room."


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 29, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> _Deep in his dreams Sando sees himself turn around and put a dagger square between the Hobgoblin's eyes._
> 
> Sando finishes his look around and says, "We have to get off the floor. there is nothing here to reset the trap and that means it's some where in the next room."




  Rothgar follows the hobgoblin and gnome off the floor, then asks "well where to now?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 29, 2003)

"I think we have to do something drastic. You may have to toss me into the next room. I'm not the best climber in the world but I can land with the best of them." Sando says hoping they can think of another way into the lit room.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 30, 2003)

*Tekk, Cassandra*: You've managed to track down a couple of members of the Last Laugh.  They're holed up in a guild safe house in the southern end of Cauldron.  You see one of them smirk and almost giggle as you enter the safe house.  He turns to the wall, flips a switch, and the rest is blinding light.

When the light clears, you find yourself in a medium sized room, roughly twenty feet deep and thirty feet wide, with an odd gear-shaped door in the northern wall.  Fifteen cots and fifteen small chests line the walls of the room; a heavy layer of cobwebs and dust lines everything in the room.  You can hear muffled conversation and the movement of multiple creatures beyond the gear-shaped door.

*Sando*: You move towards the half-open door.  Propped open with a stone, the gear shaped door is open wide enough for a man-sized creature to slip through.  On the door, you can see a gnomish glyph for the letter "A."  It's carved nicely in the old style—simple, direct, clean.  After a short search, you find two small holes in the floor, facing up and outwards, towards you.  Someone trapped this door.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 30, 2003)

Sando looks at the trap and thinks _This is the reason I'm a lousy thief. I have no idea how to disarm this._

OOC: Do'h I forgot to take Disable device. I'm a very bad thief.


----------



## Thels (Sep 30, 2003)

"Wow! What was that? Tekk, you okay?" Cassandra looks around the room, pretty stumbled, trying to find anything that could tell her where she is and where the place is she was just a matter of seconds ago, without actually moving yet. "What is this place? How did we get here?"

OOC: Since I can appearantly see, what's my lightsource?


----------



## Someone (Oct 1, 2003)

*" I d...
I d...
I don´t know"* says Tekk. *"I think it was tele...
tele..."* Tekk kicks the floor.
*"teleportind trap. We could be at the other side of the world."* end as he braces the shield and prepares to open the door.

*"Are you r...
r...
ready?"*


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

_Hmm, I don't see why we shouldn't check the chests for clues as to where we are, but Tekk seems to eager to get to the door._ Standing a few feet away from the door, with the chain in her hands: "Yep, go for it."


----------



## Douane (Oct 1, 2003)

While Sando examines the door, Carrach glances back the stairs and the secret door, losing himself in memories of the distant past:

_* Once upon a time I could have smashed just through that door, solid stone or not! *_ Almost unconsciously the fingers of his right hand wander to his back to confirm that the shards of the mighty "Aeglos" are still there. And of course they are, securely strapped to his backpack, exactly where he kept them for the last few years since the bi-hander broke in his paws in the Icy Wastes.

As his thoughts slip farther into the past, his eyes suddenly pop wide open with the almost physical feeling of hard slap across his face.

_* Right! Mother would never have approved of mewling like a cub while there's still work to be done! *_



Pushing everything but the plight of the little ones and Liandra from his mind, Carrach turns towards the door, his sword brandished high to "greet" whatever lies beyond it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 1, 2003)

"Well I'll be honest with you all. I'm not into traps. I can't disarm it but I can avoid it now that I know it's there." Sando says and tries to enter the room.


----------



## Someone (Oct 1, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> "Yep, go for it."




Tekk nods and opens the door. Or tries to do it.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 1, 2003)

*OOC* for *Thels*: _Good point.  I hadn't remembered you were playing a human.  What is your light source?    That is, she might have a bit of trouble seeing in the dark, but no matter—let's just keep this bit trucking along._

*Sando*: As you pass through the doorway, two jets of seering flame shoot out of the holes.  You try to duck out of the way, but can't *(Reflex save, roll of 4 on d20, +5 bonus, total of 9, failure; 6 damage)*.  You can hear a click as the two jets die out.

*Tekk*: You force the door open easily *(Strength check, roll of 20 on d20, automatic success)*, but doing so releases a cloud of thick, acidic gas.  The gas quickly fills up the area immediately surrounding either side of the door, enveloping yourself and Cassandra *(Reflex saves, roll of 8 on d20 for Tekk, +0 reflex, total 8, failure; 6 damage; roll of 8 on d20 for Cassandra, +5 reflex, total 13, success; 3 damage)*.  You can't get away from it quickly enough, but the human woman dives out of the way.

*Everyone else*: You hear the other door open.  At the sound, a cloud of billowing, acidic gas fills the area immediately in front of the door.  

*Status*
Sando takes 6 damage, leaving him with 5 hp.
Tekk takes 6 damage, leaving him with 12 hp.
Cassandra takes 3 damage, leaving her with 11 hp.

*OOC*: _Sando has not been healed since the last trap he set off, hence the 5 hp remaining._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 1, 2003)

Sando hits the floor in pain. "Ah! It burns!" he cries.


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

OOC: Okay, my actions would have been a little different, but no matter. Cassandra lit a torch that she's holding in her left hand along with a part of the chain. She'll drop the torch to the ground at the 1st sign of combat.

"Ahh! Damn, what's going on here? You're not seriously telling me we've been teleported to rooms filled with traps, do you?" _Well, so muhc for checking the chests. Better leave that for the experts._

When back on her feet, Cassandra will move away from the smoke, pulling Tekk along.


----------



## Someone (Oct 2, 2003)

Tekk tries to wipe the condensed acid from his face and moved his arms like a windmill trying to get free of the pain. The he finds the other guys. *"Who are y... y... y... you?"* asks.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 2, 2003)

Rothgar goes and lays hand on Sando,  while calling on the god of honor's blessing.

OOC: Cure 4 hps.

  He then suggests "perhaps we should leave and return with a trap remover.  This place seems to be riddled with them."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 4, 2003)

*Sando, Rothgar, Carrach, Vorik*: As Rothgar tends to Sando's wounds, you can see an armored dwarf and a large, athletic woman emerge from the cloud of acid. 

*Tekk, Cassandra*: Two hobgoblins, two humans, and a gnome stand in front of a half-way open door.  The gnome is badly burnt.

*OOC*: _Introductions and all that sort of thing are in your hands right now.   Just wanted to let you know that I'm here and I'm paying attention.  _


----------



## Thels (Oct 4, 2003)

Cassandra instantly drops her torch and holds her weapon in both hands. "Who are you?", she snarls.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 4, 2003)

Sando lets up from the floor. Obviously overacting, "Oh...I'm too injured to go on, Go without me. Save yourselves. I'll... I'll just lay here until the rats get me." He suddenly sees the new people and sits up shakes his head and says "Hey... who are you people?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 4, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Cassandra instantly drops her torch and holds her weapon in both hands. "Who are you?", she snarls.




  Rothgar immediately attempts to find evil in the newcommers.  If he finds none...

"Our group is attempting to find two of its lost members and rescue some kidnapped children.  Have you seen anything down here besides these gnome cursed traps?"

OOC: He will attempt to calm the situation.  Diplomacy check dc 5,   obviously he doesn't do a very good job.  Also sense motive dc 5, the dice roller does not like me.


----------



## Someone (Oct 4, 2003)

*"We´re...we´re...we´re in the rescue business, too."* says the dwarf. *"I´m Tekk, servant of Cuthbert"* says showing a holy symbol. *"This is Cass...Cassandra. We though th...th...th...the thieves guild had them, but they surprised us with a tele...tele...teleporting trap. That´s why we´re h...here."

"So wh...whe...where are we?"*


----------



## Thels (Oct 5, 2003)

Cassandra relaxes a bit, holding her spiked chain in one hand and picking up her torch.

OOC: Neither of us should radiate evil I think.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 5, 2003)

*Rothgar*: Neither the dwarf nor the human radiate evil.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 6, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Rothgar*: Neither the dwarf nor the human radiate evil.




  OOC:Is anyone else hear?  Other pc players that is.

  Rothgar replies to the nervous dwarf "I believe the name of the place is 'Jezedrin'" he looks to Sando, for confirmation.  "Anyhow, its an old gnomish conclave underneath Cauldron.  That as you can see is riddled with traps.  I would ask if either of you is proficient in that area.  But from the looks of you, I would guess not."


----------



## Someone (Oct 6, 2003)

[OOC: Actually not nervous, but stutter. It´s difficult to write down]

*"So w..w..w..we are in Cauldron?"* says Tekk. *"Thanks be given to Cuthbert, we feared we could be i..i..i..i.."*

Tekk kicks the floor

*"In the other corner of the world."*

He continues: 

*"What did y..y..y..you found about th..th..th..the kidnappings? Is the thieves gu..gu..gu..gu.."*

_"!"_

*"guild involved?"*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 6, 2003)

The gnome gets up and seems annoyed that no one is paying attention to him. "We know very little abut we're sure there are a race of "altered" gnomes down here that have taken the children. I'm Sando Ingatious Scrapfinder. Pleased to meet you both."


----------



## Douane (Oct 6, 2003)

Carrach regards the new arrivals suspiciously.

"So you are trying to rescue someone kidnapped, too.
Whom exactly, and, perhaps as important, who took you in his employ to do so?"

. . .

"_Brother_, it is Jzadirune," adds Carrach, grinning with all of his teeth showing.

Despite the rather relaxed talking, the hobgoblin ranger will not let either his guard or his sword down.

[OoC: Holy crap, Batman. Sorry guys, it seems I've stopped to receive any thread update notices from EN World.]


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 7, 2003)

Someone said:
			
		

> [OOC: Actually not nervous, but stutter. It´s difficult to write down]




OOC: Sorry I was unclear, Someone.  I realized it was a stutter, I was roleplaying Rothgar's reaction.


----------



## Thels (Oct 8, 2003)

"Traps? No, not my type," Cassandra snarls at Sando. "And we weren't rescuing anyone specific, just going after the Last Laugh organization." Looking back into the previous room "So, Tekk, how about those chests we found?", she snarls.


----------



## Someone (Oct 8, 2003)

*"They´re s..still there"* answers Tekk. *"Do you want to risk them?"*

Turning to the others: *"l..l..look, we´d like to find out if the Last laugh is inv...v...involved in the kidnappings. If they´re not, we´d love to help you. I th...think you concetrated enough on us to know we´re not evil, hm?"

"I mean, I don´t think y..y..y..you´ve been teleported too, that is. If you have good reasons to look for the child..children here, we´d be grat...... that of you."*

Tekk cleans his throat.

*"Of course, knwing the way o..out would also be great."*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 8, 2003)

"I say we press onward. I pretty banged up but I'll survive for a few more minutes. Unless some one has a heal spwell thay will give me." Sando says eyeing the New Dwarf.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 9, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "I say we press onward. I pretty banged up but I'll survive for a few more minutes. Unless some one has a heal spwell thay will give me." Sando says eyeing the New Dwarf.





  Rothgar winces, "and what happens with the next trap?  The place is littered with them, do you really think we will continue to be this lucky?  Even if we are, it severly weakens us if we wish to face the kidnapper's."


----------



## Thels (Oct 9, 2003)

"Traps?" Cassandra looks angry. "Why does it have to be traps? I rather smash the brains of evil cultmembers to smitherines."

"Oh, btw, Name's Cass."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 9, 2003)

Sando sits down on the floor and cares for his burns as best he can. "I have no idea what to do at this point. I'm not a burgler. I'm a researcher. Maybe I should contact one of the family to help. but they're such evil bastards I'm certain they can't be trusted. Besides I'm never going back there. You guys do what you want. I'm not in the mood any more to mess with this until we have a skilled trap hunter. Lets go home."


----------



## Someone (Oct 9, 2003)

Tekk advances next to Sando and casts a spell with firm and confident voice; some of Sando´s wounds close at once. *"I..I´m agree with the trap hunter idea."* says with his usual voice.

[Convert Cause Fear in Cure Light Wounds]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 13, 2003)

*OOC*: _Tekk's spell cures 7 hp for Sando, bringing him up to full.  As no one has posted, I'm going to move things along a little bit, if possible.  What I need to know is this, where do you go to look for a traphunter?  Who goes to look and what do they want to know?  Any criteria for the traphunter?  As soon as I get 3 answers to this post, I'll push things along._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 13, 2003)

Sando is the best qualified to find a traphunter. He will try in the Gnomish quarter first. going Dwarven after that then Human.

He will be very observent and look for signs that the person is up to his moral codes. (ie not evil.)


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 13, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Sando is the best qualified to find a traphunter. He will try in the Gnomish quarter first. going Dwarven after that then Human.
> 
> He will be very observent and look for signs that the person is up to his moral codes. (ie not evil.)




  Rothgar has no objection to this other than to note that hobgoblin wasn't even on the list.  Then he placates himself with the thought, it isn't usually an honorable profession.


----------



## Someone (Oct 13, 2003)

Tekk doesn´t know much about thieves and trapfinders, so he lets the others do the work. If he has time (that is, we´re going to come back to the tunnels tomorrow, game time) he´ll spend all the remaining healing spell, starting on those that are more wounded, and talking with them to know what clues do they have about the kidnappings [ooc: to justify IC knowledge of what happened before]


----------



## Thels (Oct 13, 2003)

Cassandra is fine with going upstairs. She probably has no clue as to where to find a decent trap disarmer so she's fine with anyone else doing the searching.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 16, 2003)

The party heads back up the staircase, through Ghelve's Locks, and into the streets of Cauldron.  Lamps flicker in the moonlight.  The pavement is mostly dry from the rainshowers of the previous night.  

*OOC*: _Tekk is able to heal everyone's wounds in the time that Sando is gone.  Qoll politely excuses himself to check into some affairs left behind by the fire at the old shrine of Wee Jas._

*Sando*:  Finding a traphunter proves to be a slight bit rougher than you'd imagined.  The gnomes you speak to don't know of any currently in town, the few dwarves in Cauldron are somewhat offended by the implications of your questions, and the few humans you ask about it aren't of much help, but, then again, there're a lot of humans in the town *(Gather Information to make contacts; rolls of 6, 1, 12; +0 Cha; totals 6, 1, 12; failure)*.  The one thing you do manage to pick up is the suggestion that you might be able to find one if you could get in touch with the Last Laugh.  How you'd do that is beyond you at the moment.


----------



## Someone (Oct 16, 2003)

*"W..w..what?"* says Tekk when he hears the news. *"No Last Laughs for us, thanks. If we c..c..c..can´t find a reli... good one, we´ll have to do it with c..c..c..caution and brains"*


----------



## Thels (Oct 16, 2003)

"Uhh, yeah. I'm with Tekk on this. No Last Laugh people in the group. They only cause troubles. We still got business with them anyhow, but that'll have to wait, as they probably left the place." Cassandra blurts out. "Let's just head back once we rested and hope for the best of it.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 17, 2003)

Someone said:
			
		

> *"W..w..what?"* says Tekk when he hears the news. *"No Last Laughs for us, thanks. If we c..c..c..can´t find a reli... good one, we´ll have to do it with c..c..c..caution and brains"*




  "You are going to be busy my friend.  It seems the only way this group knows how to find traps, is by setting them off."  Rothgar laments.


----------



## Someone (Oct 17, 2003)

*"N..not have to be that bad"* says Tekk. *"If we f..f..figure a way to set them off with..th..thout being harmed."*

[OOC: I just imagine that several 10 foot poles with a hook in one end would allow us to catch, turn, pull and twist things from a relatively safe distance. That could save us some harm. Same with a creative use of ropes. And there should be more things of that style I can´t think on, what do you say?]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 17, 2003)

"OK" says Sando. "We go this alone. but there are people to save. lets get back to work."


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 18, 2003)

Someone said:
			
		

> *"N..not have to be that bad"* says Tekk. *"If we f..f..figure a way to set them off with..th..thout being harmed."*
> 
> [OOC: I just imagine that several 10 foot poles with a hook in one end would allow us to catch, turn, pull and twist things from a relatively safe distance. That could save us some harm. Same with a creative use of ropes. And there should be more things of that style I can´t think on, what do you say?]




  OOC:Sounds like using disable device untrained.


----------



## Someone (Oct 18, 2003)

OOC: Not at all. With a successful roll of Disable Device, you jam the trap so it doesn´t work. But suppose we face a closed door. If it opens, a trap springs. But if we manage to open it from a distance, chances are that it doesn´t catch us.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 18, 2003)

OOC: Guys... Disable Device is a trained only skill.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 18, 2003)

*OOC*: _Hi, folks.  I'll need a marching order and a plan for what to do when you get back into Jzadirune—you may wish to go back and look at my post describing the layout of that first room.  I would say that the use of hooks, poles, and ladders to open doors from a distance is a tricky plan—where, for instance, are you all going to carry ten foot poles?  This is a matter for the OOC thread, to be honest, so I'd like to shift further discussion of this over to that thread._


----------



## Douane (Oct 20, 2003)

Someone said:
			
		

> *"W..w..what?"* says Tekk when he hears the news. *"No Last Laughs for us, thanks. If we c..c..c..can´t find a reli... good one, we´ll have to do it with c..c..c..caution and brains"*






			
				Thels said:
			
		

> "Uhh, yeah. I'm with Tekk on this. No Last Laugh people in the group. They only cause troubles. We still got business with them anyhow, but that'll have to wait, as they probably left the place." Cassandra blurts out. "Let's just head back once we rested and hope for the best of it.





_* That's it! This has gone far enough! *_

"Perhaps you fail to grasp the seriousness of the situation, but the lives of little ones are at stake. I do not care one tiny bit about your reservations concerning this 'Last Laugh"; if we have to get help from them to aid the rescue of the little ones, do not doubt that _we_'ll take it," Carrach growls, his inner rage plainly visible on his face and barely contained.

"He," indicating Sando with a shake of his head, "has already made clear that the place is probably going to be full of traps, thanks to its gnomish origins, and what kind of creatures reside down there already noticed us and took Liandra without problems. *We will not go down there, bumbling about with some stupid poles and setting off trap after trap till we are too weakened to fight anything.* So spill what you got on the 'Last Laugh'."


----------



## Thels (Oct 21, 2003)

"Fine, have it your way. Make friends with these last laugh people and wake up the next day with a dagger in your back! Tekk, you coming?" Cassandra starts to march away from the group in any random direction.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 21, 2003)

"Cassandra Plaese. We have almost no way to get through the city with out some help and time is of the essence. Please be reasonible." Sando says.


----------



## Thels (Oct 21, 2003)

Turning around to address Sando specifically, she starts to snarl: "If time's of the essence, then tell this friend of yours to just accept from me that recruiting last laugh members will be more of a hindrace that an aid. If a last laugh member joins the group, then I leave the group. End of discussion."


----------



## Someone (Oct 21, 2003)

*"Sh..sh..she´s right."* says Tekk. *"I..I..I still think they are involved with th..th..th..the kidnappings, and if not they are n..n..n..nasty people, thieves and murderers. I don´t know how you..you..you..´re so careful about us and don´t c..c..c..care about working with such s..s..s..scum."*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 21, 2003)

"Just a heads up.. Seeing as I have no idea who these people are I have nothing to go on. You I at least have met while I was _inside_ a city where I was being attacked by traps every few feet. So mr. High and Mighty do you _now_ comprehend why I'm willing to take one of them along and why I was unsure of you both when we first met." Sando pushes himself away from the table. "And another thing. I can handle idiosy from Carrach, I mean just look at him, but from  a Dwarf.. I expected better!"
Sando storm over to the fireplace where they are staying and kicks the coals.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 22, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "Just a heads up.. Seeing as I have no idea who these people are I have nothing to go on. You I at least have met while I was _inside_ a city where I was being attacked by traps every few feet. So mr. High and Mighty do you _now_ comprehend why I'm willing to take one of them along and why I was unsure of you both when we first met." Sando pushes himself away from the table. "And another thing. I can handle idiosy from Carrach, I mean just look at him, but from  a Dwarf.. I expected better!"
> Sando storm over to the fireplace where they are staying and kicks the coals.




  "Please we get nowhere with this pointless bickering.  Myself I am on the pitchfork so to speak.  I did not care for the only Last Laugh members that we have met.  They were attacking a priest for trying to help the children.  On the other hand I don't like the idea of going back to that place without a professional."


----------



## Douane (Oct 22, 2003)

"So, what's with you and the 'Last Laugh'?

So far you told us you were 'going after them' and that they are thieves and murderers. 

So they, _true to their most evil nature_, just teleported you away when you entered their lair ?!

Leaving you alive and closer to the children they supposedly abducted?

Rather strange, don't you think so?" Carrach retorts, his voice dripping with as much irony as he can muster under these dire circumstances.

...

"Anyway, the point remains. That one door nearly did us in, and I bet that even a normal gnomish setttlement would have more than one.

Let me tell you something: I am willing to do almost anything to rescue the little ones.

Look, I don't pretend to know anything at all about this 'Last Laugh', but if I have to get their help to free the little ones, Liandra and any other abducted, I *will* take it and deal with the consequences later.


What about you? Will you deny the little ones the only chance they might have?"


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

"I've already given you my opinion about the matter, and it's settled. So you can either try to go down there with me along, or with whoever of the Last Laugh along that you can meet up with. Your choice. As for the teleporting, if it wasn't for you guys, we'd have to wade through a trapfilled area. Not really my idea of help." Cassandra bickers at Carrach. She then ignores him, watching the smaller fellow play with the fireplace.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 26, 2003)

Qoll shakes his head in response to Carrach.  "I'm still here, so between myself, Tekk, and Rothgar, we can heal well enough to get by.  The Last Laugh is, to say the least, disreputable.  Association with them will only bring trouble and may compromise our association with the Church of St. Cuthbert and Vorik's association with the House of Lordly Might.  The churches hold more power than the guilds, best not to cross them."

The priest shakes his head and wrings his hands, smiling benevolently at the hobgoblin.  "In the event that we can't reach a settlement via debate, I move towards a binding vote, simple majority wins, on the question of whether or not we should deal with the Last Laugh.  I, for one, stand opposed."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 26, 2003)

Sando still fuming says "Let's go then. I've had it up to _Your_ neck with all of this infighting. We have children and a rat to save."


----------



## Thels (Oct 27, 2003)

"Right!" Cassandra stands up, looking at the door, positioning herself as if ready and eager to leave.


----------



## Someone (Oct 27, 2003)

*"L..let´s go then"* says Tekk. He gets his weapons and shield and follows Cassandra.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 27, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Qoll shakes his head in response to Carrach.  "I'm still here, so between myself, Tekk, and Rothgar, we can heal well enough to get by.  The Last Laugh is, to say the least, disreputable.  Association with them will only bring trouble and may compromise our association with the Church of St. Cuthbert and Vorik's association with the House of Lordly Might.  The churches hold more power than the guilds, best not to cross them."
> 
> The priest shakes his head and wrings his hands, smiling benevolently at the hobgoblin.  "In the event that we can't reach a settlement via debate, I move towards a binding vote, simple majority wins, on the question of whether or not we should deal with the Last Laugh.  I, for one, stand opposed."



  "Just so you know my ability has already been used today."  Rothgar states.

OOC: 4 hps only goes so far.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 27, 2003)

Sando follows the rest out the door muttering to himself about the foilables of Holy Warriors and the exact amount of chance they have of getting through this alive.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 27, 2003)

Qoll nods in response to Rothgar.  "Naturally, but the fact that you can do it at all helps tremendously."  

He and Vorik gather their gear and get ready to leave.

*OOC*: _Just so folks know, *gordonknox* has not left us, he's asked if he can take a hiatus.  I told him I'd autopilot his character in the meantime._


----------



## Douane (Oct 27, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> "I've already given you my opinion about the matter, and it's settled. So you can either try to go down there with me along, or with whoever of the Last Laugh along that you can meet up with. Your choice. As for the teleporting, if it wasn't for you guys, we'd have to wade through a trapfilled area. Not really my idea of help." Cassandra bickers at Carrach. She then ignores him, watching the smaller fellow play with the fireplace.




*"WHAT?!"* Carrach howls in anger and disgust.


On the verge of throwing himself at Cassandra, he only barely restrains himself upon Qoll's intervention.


"Fine! Have it your way then, as I won't have any chance of finding them without your help. But be assured this will *not* be forgotten.

Remember that I was willing to _live_ with the consequences of my decision; I hope that you will be able to do the same."


His face twisted into a furious grimace, Carrach walks straight out of the door without looking left or right.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 28, 2003)

*OOC*: _I'll need a marching order and a plan of action.  Remember that you all have a map of Jzadirune (it's back here, if you're curious).  The stairs down from Ghelve's are in the center, shaped like a little J._


----------



## Douane (Oct 28, 2003)

(Edited with joy and happiness! )


----------



## Thels (Oct 28, 2003)

OOC: Cassandra prefers front rank.

"Sheesh, is he always such a hothead?" Cassandra asks Sando as they walk back.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 28, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> OOC: Cassandra prefers front rank.
> 
> "Sheesh, is he always such a hothead?" Cassandra asks Sando as they walk back.



Sando's face light's up and he smiles for the first time in a long time. "Welcome to my private hell." He starts giggling and just can't seem to stop everytime he and Cassandra share a conspiratal look.

Sando will be the scout staying 20' ahead of the rest and searching for traps. He will *always* be using stealth mode unless I say otherwise.


----------



## Someone (Oct 29, 2003)

Tekk does not speak (or rather try to) any more and follow Cassandra. He´ll go after the warriors, but ready to join a battle when (if) it starts. 

Tekk normally readies the shield, but leaves the mace in the belt, to have a free hand for spellcasting.


----------



## Douane (Oct 30, 2003)

_* Ah, yes. Good thing I remembered the map. Wonder how accurate it will ..., hmm, interesting. *_


"So, just as before you take point, Sando. I will lead the main column following you. Perhaps it would be best if my _brother_ brought up the rear, as our kind seems to be suited best for romping around in the dark.

Another thing, according to this map both doors lead into a single, rather small room. I see no reason for bothering with them. Instead we should take the passage in the western wall which will lead us further into the complex."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 30, 2003)

*OOC*: _So far, this is the marching order I'm looking at (culled from your posts): Sando, Carrach & Cassandra, Rothgar & Tekk, Vorik & Qoll.  I've put you in pairs for convenience; this isn't hard and fast.  It's also designed to facilitate conversation (Carrach talking to Sando prompted the first pair and then I ran with it).  As soon as there is some sort of consensus on what's going on, I'll post a more detailed move.  Probably tomorrow._


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 30, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *OOC*: _So far, this is the marching order I'm looking at (culled from your posts): Sando, Carrach & Cassandra, Rothgar & Tekk, Vorik & Qoll.  I've put you in pairs for convenience; this isn't hard and fast.  It's also designed to facilitate conversation (Carrach talking to Sando prompted the first pair and then I ran with it).  As soon as there is some sort of consensus on what's going on, I'll post a more detailed move.  Probably tomorrow._




  It probably would be best for Rothgar to be in in the rear rank as Carrach suggested.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 30, 2003)

*OOC*: _Right.  I missed that in his post.  We'll slide Rothgar into the rear rank and bump Vorik up into the middle rank with Tekk._


----------



## Thels (Oct 30, 2003)

OOC: Lol... the above is not what my email said!


----------



## Someone (Oct 30, 2003)

OOC: The order is ok for me.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 5, 2003)

The party crosses through the entry chamber and down the passage in the western wall.  The stonework in the corridor is perfectly smooth, and empty sconces hang along the walls.  About 30 ft. down the corridor, you reach a T-junction.  

Off to your north, you can see a bank of doorways—three on the west wall (including one directly in front of you) and two on the east wall, off to the north.

South of you, the corridor heads off into darkness, although you can see a door in the west wall about 30 ft. away.

The complex is eerily quiet.

*OOC*: _What are y'all using for a light source?  I assumed a torch or something similar, but the description assumes darkvision.  Let me know and I can fix it._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 5, 2003)

Sando is using a torch to see. (make that a torch that some one behind him is holding.) He will try the door directly in front of him. Check for locked and traps.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 6, 2003)

*Sando*: Carved into the door is the gnome glyph "Z."  The door is locked, and you're pretty sure that opening it will set off a vicious trap.


----------



## Thels (Nov 7, 2003)

OOC: I'd prefer a lightsource, but both my hands are occupied. If there really is no one to hold a torch, I'll carry my weapon in one hand and drop the torch when I need to wield it.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 11, 2003)

Qoll moves forward and opens the door.  Sando, expecting the worst, cringes.  Nothing happens, however, and the door opens to reveal a small room, its furnishings—three small cots, a small table, and a dresser—smashed to flinders, the wreckage strewn across the floor.  A lonely chain hangs from the center of the 10 ft. high ceiling, and a crushed lantern rests in one of the corners.


----------



## Someone (Nov 11, 2003)

"D..definitely no children h..h..h..here" says Tekk. "And I won´t to..to..to..touch that chain. Where n..n..now?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 11, 2003)

"Indeed, where now, industrious leader?  asks Rothgar looking to his fellow hobgoblin.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 11, 2003)

While they are deciding Sando will search for secret doors.


----------



## Thels (Nov 11, 2003)

"Let's do the doors in the west wall north of us first. Reduces the chance of anyone attacking us in the back." Cassandra snarls while moving to the next door.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 12, 2003)

*Sando*: Searching around a bit, you find a secret door in the southern wall.  Unlocked and untrapped, it opens into a twenty-foot-square chamber with a ten foot high ceiling.  Small mounds of rubble and detritus occupy most of the room, with the vast majority of the rubble piled near a roughly hewn, 5-foot diameter tunnel bored into the west wall.  Three wooden chests sit in the middle of the floor.

The chest's lids are carved and painted with anthropomorphic figures resembling a badger, a fox, and a rabbit.  The smashed remains of padlocks lie strewn about the chests.

In the south wall, a wooden level juts out from an iron plate.  It looks like it can slide up or down, and is currently in the "down" position.

*Thels*: The gear shaped door to the room to the north has a gnome glyph carved into it, unlike any of the glyphs the party has seen before.


----------



## Thels (Nov 12, 2003)

"Hey Sando! Get over here and tell me what this means, will ya?" Cassandra shouts.


----------



## Someone (Nov 12, 2003)

"W..W..wait" says Tekk. "Sando found something f..f..f..funny here"

Tekk looks through the 5-foot tunnel. Is it a dead end, it turns, or does it continue beyond darkvision sight?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 12, 2003)

Sando looks the chests over with out touching them. He then looks the lever over with out touching it. He is just about to move the lever when Cassandra calles for him. "Hold your voice down woman. I'm right here." He says and goes to look at the Glyph.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 12, 2003)

*Sando*: As far as you can tell from looking at them, the three animal chests were locked until recently—the smashed locks on the floor clearly belonged to them.  When you inspect the glyph Cassandra's looking at, you can see that it's nothing more than the gnome glyph for "D."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 12, 2003)

*Tekk*: The tunnel turns off towards the north after ten feet.  It's tubular and roughly five feet in diameter.


----------



## Douane (Nov 12, 2003)

Shaking his head (and mind) free of the unwanted and unneeded memories rising back out of their depths he forced them into, Carrach growls at noone in particular:

"I hate being underground!"



Turning to Qoll, he admonishes him: 

"You shouldn't have done that. It could have been trapped," and with a sideways glance at Tekk and Cassandra he adds, "Besides we already have two volunteers for the 'opening-the-trapped-door-duty'!"


"I really don't like the idea of following that tunnel, especially since it was probably burrowed by whatever kind of creature we slew above, considering its size and the fact that the gnomes surely did not build them into their city. We would also be very hampered in our movements should they decide to come at us within it, most of all my _brother_ and I."

"But according to this map," he waves the piece of parchment around and almost crumples it in growing frustration, "we are surrounded by doors! Aargh!"

Carrach whirls around in search of the gnomish rogue and begins to shout:

"Sando! Why wasn't this door trapped? What kind of letter was on the door and does it have any significance?"


----------



## Thels (Nov 12, 2003)

"Hey! I'm here to help, but if you think all I'm usefull for is opening doors then you can go open them yourself! Yes, I know we have a problem that none of us is able to remove traps, but that doesn't mean we run around carelessly." Cassandra snarls at Carrach, standing with her arms crossed over each other in front of her chest.


----------



## Douane (Nov 12, 2003)

"Oh, really?," Carrach replies mockingly.

"Let me tell you something: We," indicating Qoll, Rothgar and Sando with a wave of his hand, "are here to rescue the kidnapped little ones, _your_ reason for being here I do not know."

"Because of the utmost urgency of our task I was willing to deal with the 'Last Laugh' because we needed an expert on traps to avoid stumbling into one after another of them down here. _You_ refused to help, basing that decision on their evil-ness. They, by the way, teleported you down here into a ..., how did you say that, 'trap-infested dungeon' to get rid of you. We should really call ourselves lucky to have made it to this junction, barely alive, through a multitude of devious traps on our our way in, which, rather surprisingly, is the same way you could have chosen to walk out of here without falling into a single trap."


"No, I don't trust you and the fact that you put your own interests above the safety of the little ones only cements this.

Still you might be of use to us, even if its only to open some doors."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 12, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> "Still you might be of use to us, even if its only to open some doors."



Sando hears this and starts to guffaw madly. "Garl's golden suspenders! You people are idiots."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 13, 2003)

Qoll chuckles at Sando's exclamation.  It's likely the first time you've seen the priest of Wee Jas grin spontaneously.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 13, 2003)

"I think I may have an Inkling of what to do." Sando says. He walks out to where the letter A is and attemptsa to manipulate it. If he is succesful he will move on the the B and then C. It may be that the safety mechanism is set up that you have to go throught the alphabet in order to deactivate the traps.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 13, 2003)

*Sando*: You are not able to manipulate the letters—the glyphs have been burned into the doors.

*OOC*: _As a reminder, so far the party has encountered "J," "Z," "A," and "D"—you've not seen a "B" or "C" as of yet._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 13, 2003)

Sando looks at the A and says, "Silly me. I thought these were on the masks last we were here. My mistake." He goes back to the others and awaits a decision. *He realises this could take a while.*


----------



## Douane (Nov 14, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Sando hears this and starts to guffaw madly. "Garl's golden suspenders! You people are idiots."




"WHAT?!" Carrach stares incredulously at the gnome. 

"Have you gone mad or are you ..., err?" 

Realizing that he just spoke to thin air because the little fellow was already off again, he growls and jumps out of the room to yell at Sando, where he finds him examining the door's rune:

"Hey, what about my questions? What's the meaning of this letter and why wasn't this door trapped?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 14, 2003)

"Maybe they are identifying marks of the previous gnome owners."  Rothgar therorizes.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 16, 2003)

*Sando, Vorik, Tekk*: You notice that there's a diamond-shaped slot on the frame of the doors.  It vaguely looks like a key-hole.

*OOC*: _I made intelligence checks here to see who would notice.  I don't think anyone checked the doors out for this sort of thing before._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 17, 2003)

Sando having the Open locks skill tries to open the door.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 17, 2003)

*Sando*: The lock mechanism seems impossible to work, but somehow you get the door to unlock *[Open Lock check, roll of 20 on d20, automatic success]*.  The gear-shaped door rolls to the left, revealing the room beyond.  When the door stops rolling, you hear a click, followed by a buzz.  Bright blue energy crackles in the doorway.  It does not, by any stretch of the imagination, look safe to cross.  The trap aside, you're pretty sure that it'll be very hard to continue operating these locks without the keys.

*Everyone*: Looking beyond the electrical field, you can see that the room is bare, save for four decrepit cots, four small wooden chests, and a wooden dresser with four drawers.  A heavy layer of cobwebs covers the entire room.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 17, 2003)

Sando claps the dust from his hands turns his back on the door and says "I did my part. Who's next?" The sarcasm flows like wine from his lips.


----------



## Thels (Nov 17, 2003)

OOC: Isn't noticing such stuff based on perception (thus Wisdom, not Intelligence, or perhaps the spot skill)?

Cassandra turns to Carrach, yelling at him while ignoring anything coming from his mouth: "So? You don't listen very well, do you? I told you that you could either take us along, or take someone from the Last Laugh. Now since I see no Last Laugh members, I assume that you decided to take us along instead. That does not mean in any way that you can just order us around. If you want traps deactivated, go step on them yourself. We're here to help, not to get ourselves killed!" She turns around and walks away, looking at what the others are doing, while completely ignoring Carrach.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 17, 2003)

*OOC*: _Yeah, that probably should have been Wisdom, but it wouldn't really have mattered.  I made three obscenely high rolls and three staggeringly low rolls._


----------



## Douane (Nov 19, 2003)

With his anger spent, Carrach's fury is gone as fast as it came and somehow he seems tired and a bit resigned/subdued. Without a second glance at Cassandra (who seems to feel the same way) he walks up to Sando:

"So, did you stuff something into your ears? I've asked you twice about the runes, but I'll take your silence as an answer: 'You don't have the slightest idea about them.'

While the discovery of these 'locks' is certainly worth something, it poses yet another dilemma for us.
Obviously we need keys to get around down here. Now, did the original owners keep them when they vanished or are they to be found here?

If these doors dominate the complex, which seems most likely, depending on the original size of the gnomish community a large number of keys is bound to have existed. Did they all get taken away? I don't think so. Something always get left behind on a move, even moreso if it was a flight.

Though I still don't like the idea, it might be useful to search everything around here on the off-chance we might actually find such a key."


----------



## Douane (Nov 19, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> "Maybe they are identifying marks of the previous gnome owners."  Rothgar therorizes.




"I don't think so, _brother_. Did you notice the exact letters? J, Z, A and D. Sounds like the beginning of Jzadirune, the very name of this complex, doesn't it?"

[OoC: Thanks for the hint on this, KL!  ]


----------



## Someone (Nov 19, 2003)

*"W..Well, I didn´t no..no..noticed."* says Tekk. *"Th..though I don´t kn..know how that helps us. Do w..we have to open th..th..the door in order?"*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 19, 2003)

Someone said:
			
		

> *"W..Well, I didn´t no..no..noticed."* says Tekk. *"Th..though I don´t kn..know how that helps us. Do w..we have to open th..th..the door in order?"*



"That would be the most logical thing." Sando says. "Someone tell Carrach that when I wish to address him I will and no ammount of bullying will deter me from this."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 21, 2003)

*Carrach*: Before you can continue your conversation with Sando, you hear something moving in the corridor to the south.  Turning, you see a pair of tall humanoids with greyish skin.  Both of them are completely naked and are armed with light crossbows.  The two of them grit their teeth and point their weapons at you.

*Rothgar, Sando, Qoll*: You notice the pair as well.

*Initiative*
Carrach 19 (roll of 18 on d20, +1 Init, total 19)
_Tekk 19 (roll of 19 on d20, +0 Init, total 19)_
Creatures 17
_Cassandra 16 (roll of 14 on d20, +2 Init, total 16)_
Qoll 16 (roll of 16 on d20, +0 Init, total 16)
Sando 13 (roll of 11 on d20, +2 Init, total 13)
Rothgar 11 (roll of 10 on d20, +1 Init, total 11)
_Vorik 8 (roll of 7 on d20, +1 Init, total 8)_

*OOC*: _Please post actions for the next three rounds; try to consider what you'll do if certain things happen.  See the last combat to get an idea of how I'd like this to work.  PCs and NPCs listed in italics will not act until the 1st full round of combat (round 2).  I will post a response as soon after everyone replies as I can._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 21, 2003)

Sando's first move will be to hide and move silently. His second will be to half move to square 6I. Third move will be tomove to square 6L and sneak attack creature C2


----------



## Someone (Nov 21, 2003)

*"W..What the?"* Not waiting for anything to survive for long in this trap filled place, the creatures catch Tekk by surprise. He then realizes they´re only two of them, and in a group of seven, he doubt they´ll have any problem dealing with them.

[Tekk will keep himself near the front lines, enough to reach the fighting to cast a healing spell if needed but not enough as to hinder those in the front ranks. If someone is badly wounded, he´ll cast Cure Light Wounds on him, converted from Cause Fear.]


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 21, 2003)

Rothgar moves to engage one of the skulks, with his sword.  He will continue to attack untill it is down.  If Carrach needs help when he is through, he assumes Carrach will engage the other one, he will move to help.  If someone needs healing at that time and the priests are not available he will lay-on-hands.


----------



## Douane (Nov 22, 2003)

"I knew they were stalking us!"

Even while turning around, Carrach's left hand drops on his dagger hilt as the right one moves his sword into a guard position. He then moves forward to engage the nearest creature, drawing the dagger along the way.


[OoC: Move action to close with the nearest enemy without getting an AoO, drawing of the dagger while moving, standard action to attack with his sword. From round two on, he will be fighting two-handed. Should he get hurt severely (less than 8 HP remaining), Carrach will drop the dagger, grip the longsword two-handed and fight defensively. (Down to three 3 HP or less, Total Defense and move action to slowly back away.)]


----------



## Thels (Nov 22, 2003)

OOC: Once Cassandra is aware of the creatures and noticing they're wielding crossbows, she'll move up close enough to the creatures for both of them to be within her reach (right now that's K6) while taking a good hold of her spiked chain. If they haven't shot yet, she'll snarl at them: "Drop your weapons or die!", otherwise, she'll just yell: "Die!" as she attacks the closest one. She uses power attack on all her attacks and stand still on all her movementbased attacks of opportunity. If one of them manages to move out of reach, she'll move to have both of them within reach if possible without suffering AoO's, using Burst if needed.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 23, 2003)

*Round 1—Surprise Round*
Carrach advances on the first of the two creatures, drawing his dagger as he moves.  Attacking, he sinks his longsword into the grey body *[roll of 10 on d20, +4 melee with longsword, total 14, hit; roll of 7 on 1d8, +2 damage, total 9 damage]*.  The creature is staggered and in very bad condition.

The back creature fires a bolt at Carrach and hits, the bolt penetrating deep into the outside of Carrach's right thigh *[5 damage]*.  The wounded creature takes a small step back and fires at Carrach also.  His poor luck continues, however, as the bolt flies wide and high, clear over the heads of the party.  

From the back of the party, Qoll mutters a few brief incantations and all of you can feel the blessing (if you can call it one) of Wee Jas *[bless, +1 on attack rolls and saves for 2 minutes (20 rounds)]*.  He then moves ten feet backwards, away from the melee.

Sando ducks toward the shadows and starts to pad towards the melee.

Vorik lobs a small, sickly-green orb down the hall at the attackers, but it bounces away harmlessly.

*Status*
Carrach -5 hp, 13 remaining

*Round 2*
Carrach advances five feet and slashes at the creature with his longsword, finishing it off easily *[roll of 20 on d20, +4 melee with longsword, -4 TWF, +1 bless, total 21, hit; roll of 7 on d20, +4 melee with longsword, -4 TWF, +1 bless, total 8, critical denied; roll of 3 on d8, +2 damage, total 5, creature killed]*.

Tekk advances towards the front of the combat, close enough to heal folks if needed.

The other creature lets out a loud whistle and fires again at Carrach, but misses wildly.  He backs up another thirty feet and attempts to blend into the stone, but fails miserably.

Cassandra pulls out a vicious looking chain and closes on the remaining creature, swinging her chain in a wicked arc *[roll of 11 on d20, +4 melee with mw spiked chain, +1 bless, -1 power attack, total 14, hit; roll of 7 on 2d4, +3 damage, +2 power attack (2H), total 9 damage]*.  The creature is clearly staggered.

Sando continues to advance.

Finally on his toes, Rothgar rushes in at the creature and rips open its chest with his longsword *[roll of 17 on d20, +4 melee with longsword, +1 bless, total 22, hit; roll of 4 on 1d8, +2 damage, total 6 damage, creature killed]*.  His opponent crumbles to the floor, into a pool of its own murky ichor.

*Status*
Carrach -5 hp, 13 remaining

*Aftermath*
Attached to one of the creature's crossbows, you see a small ring holding an odd, rectangular rod.  Sando recognizes the rod as bearing gnome craftsmanship and is pretty sure it must be a key of sorts.  The end of the rod is shaped vaguely like the gnome glyph for "N."  Additionally, Qoll is nowhere to be seen...


----------



## Thels (Nov 23, 2003)

OOC: Full round actions in surprise rounds?

Cassandra looks at the fallen bodies, asking: "Any of you seen these creatures before? They sure look weird to me."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 23, 2003)

*OOC*: _That's what happens when I post when I should be asleep.  Oh well._


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 23, 2003)

Never mind, these aren't the droids you want.  Move along.


----------



## Douane (Nov 23, 2003)

"Yarrgh!" Carrach roars, half in pain and half in triumph.


Ignoring the bolt still sticking out of his tigh, he hobbles forward and pokes (ie. runs through) the creatures with his sword. After he has made thus sure that they've really passed on, Carrach looks in disgust at his soiled blade. Withing else to wipe it clean on, he uses part of his travelling cloak to clean it.

After that he bends down to examine the corpses, looking for anything unusual. When Carrach looks back up, he eyes widen and he bangs his head against the nearby wall.


"So, has anyone seen what happened to Qoll?

[Sigh] This settlement seems to be riddled with more tunnels than actual walls. From now on, nobody will go anywhere alone or unobserved, understood? Otherwise we're bound to lose another two of us just going around the next corner.

Look if you can find something there, Sando, but please, please don't touch the torchholder. 

Somebody have an eye on him!


Meanwhile stay away from here. I don't want anyone spoiling possible tracks."



[OoC: Carrach searches the floor for any kind of tracks the creatures might have left. What about the floor? Is it dusty or anything? Should have asked sooner, but it's my first dungeon crawl for a long time.  BTW, KL: Dual-wielding at -4? Shouldn't that be -2 (light off-hand weapon dagger)? Thanks!]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 24, 2003)

*OOC*: _Yes.  My bad._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 24, 2003)

"Hey! You actualy made a statement towards me that made it sound like you care. Imagine that!" Sando says sarcasticly. He picks up the key and examines it. "This should come in handy. They came from down the cooridor. Lets backtrack them if we can."


----------



## Thels (Nov 24, 2003)

"Can't say I'm not surprised by that either." Cassandra says, staying put and looking at the others doing their stuff.


----------



## Douane (Nov 24, 2003)

Carrach just rolls his eyes.

"I am already checking for tracks, how about you do the same for Qoll?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 24, 2003)

*Carrach*: You find nothing else unusual on either of the corpses.

The floors are somewhat dusty, but they look well-traveled.  You can't tell if that's because of the creatures inhabiting Jzadirune or because of your party's movements.  It's probably a combination of the two *[Track feat, Survival check, roll of 13 on d20, +5 skill ranks, +1 Wis, +2 synergy with Search, total 21, success]*.  You find some tracks and they lead straight north to the end of the corridor.  There are doors to the left and the right *[Track feat, Survival check, roll of 19 on d20, +5 skill ranks, +1 Wis, +2 synergy with Search, total 27, success]*. You are sure, however, that the creatures went straight ahead, through the wall *[Search check, roll of 20 on d20, automatic success]*.  Looking carefully, you manage to make out the outline of a door in the wall.

*Sando*: The creatures must have come from the south, as best as you can tell.  You can't make out the end of the corridor from where you are right now.

*OOC*: _As soon as we reach a consensus (say 4 of 6 folks), we'll move on.  Will you back track the creatures?  Will you rescue Qoll?  Will you confound me and pick a third option?  Choices, choices.  _


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 25, 2003)

"It looks as if they came from the south. The sooner we find them the sooner we can disarm the traps. I say we track them back from where they came. Hopefuly Qoll and the female will be alright." Sando says trying to make himself believe it.


----------



## Someone (Nov 25, 2003)

Tekk nods at Sando´s comments.


----------



## Thels (Nov 25, 2003)

"Female?" Cassandra looks startled. "What female?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 25, 2003)

*OOC*: _A clarification, just in case.  The creatures that y'all just killed came from the south.  Carrach's tracking whatever got to Qoll.  It seems clear from Argent's post that that's what you all thought, but just to make sure._


----------



## Douane (Nov 26, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *OOC*: _A clarification, just in case.  The creatures that y'all just killed came from the south.  Carrach's tracking whatever got to Qoll.  It seems clear from Argent's post that that's what you all thought, but just to make sure._




_[OoC: Of course, of course. I would never confuse the north in your description with south and wrongfully assume I would be searching for the tracks of the creatures we just killed. Oops!   

I had actually meant to search for the tracks of the .. whatever we fought, that's why I tried to send Sando looking for Qoll. But all is well: I was just in process of writing up a post, detailing as Carrach searched for Qoll. Hmm, guess we had that already.  

So Carrach will now be searching south for tracks of the "key-bearers".  ]_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 26, 2003)

*Carrach*: You noodle around the southern end of the corridor *[Track feat, Survival check, roll of 13 on d20, +5 skill ranks, +1 Wis, +2 synergy with Search, total 21, success]*.  The tracks of the creatures lead south and then split, one pair coming from the west, seemingly through a gear-shaped doorway (roughly fifty feet south of the party's location at the start of combat).  The other pair continues to head south for another ten feet before the tracks disappear.  The hall continues on for another twenty feet before ending in a wall, with a door to the east and another to the west.


----------



## Douane (Nov 26, 2003)

Startled by the disappearance of the tracks he was following Carrach stops dead in his tracks.

_* I wonder were it came from, up or down? *_

Carrach will inspect the ceiling of the corridor as good as he can (probably only visually). If he can perceive nothing there he takes a thorough look at the floor where the tracks disappeared. Under no circumstances will he go further down the hall than the actual tracks go.



_[OoC: Is there anything unusual about the tracks themselves? Do they disappear (or more properly appear) in midstride, or they are smeared as if the creature making them jumped down from a height? Or anything irregular?]_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 26, 2003)

*Carrach*: The tracks are normal—they match the feet of the slain creatures almost perfectly.  The last footprint you see is a partial footprint; only the prints of the ball of the foot and the toes are visible.  You notice nothing on the ceiling, nor do you notice anything particularly unusual about the floor.  This segment of floor is noticeably cleaner than the rest of the floor.


----------



## Douane (Nov 29, 2003)

_* Strange! Something's definitely amiss here! *_


"Everyone stay behind me!" Carrach calls over his shoulder.


Drawing his dagger, he will use its hilt to test whether something separates the part of the corridor in front of him from the part where the tracks can be found, perhaps something like that "glass-stuff" the city-dwellers are so fond of using.

If there's nothing separating the two parts Carrach will, very cautionsly, lean over and poke the clean floor with the blade of his dagger, perhaps a foot from the imagined "separation line".


----------



## Thels (Nov 29, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> "Everyone stay behind me!" Carrach calls over his shoulder.




"Sure, pops", Cassandra replies.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 30, 2003)

*Carrach*: You do find a separation, but it isn't clear whether or not the separation is because of a trap or because of the nature of the stonework floors in Jzadirune.


----------



## Someone (Dec 2, 2003)

I didn´t find the OOC thread, so I´ll post it here. I must leave the game for several reasons. I´d wish I could continue, but that´s not possible now; I´m sorry to have to leave you this way.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 2, 2003)

"Carrach. Are you being silly again? Why don't you let me see that?" Sando says.


----------



## Douane (Dec 2, 2003)

_* Strange coincidence, isn't it? Good thing I still have some conscious memories of my former life and recall how the border fortresses of my people used to be secured. These creatures probably came from below through this trapdoor, though the absolute silence of this very act remains a mystery to me. ... Oh well, it was probably more due to the high level of 'ambient noise' than anything else. [sigh] *_


"What?" Carrach turns halfway, his train of thoughts interrupted by Sando.

"Ah, yes, I was just thinking of asking for your advice on this, Sando. Considering that at least every ..., well, most doors in this complex are trapped, I assume the part of the hallway in front of us a be a trapdoor, but it's been some time since I had anything to do with such devices. Perhaps your own 'expertise' might be a bit more useful on this than mine."



[OoC: Yay!!! After two days of trying I finally got my post through!  ]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 2, 2003)

*Sando*: There's a trapdoor, surely, but whether it's a trap or an exit, you're not certain.

*OOC*:  _Sorry that you couldn't stay with us, Someone.  If things clear back up, let me know.  We can work you back in.  For now, I'll run Tekk as an NPC._


----------



## Douane (Dec 3, 2003)

_[OoC

Someone, 

I'm sorry to see you going. I sincerely hope that there is nothing bad/serious in RL! Come back when you can!

Folkert_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 3, 2003)

"Well it's surley a door of some kind. I'll try to spring it without getting killed. Everyone stand back." Sando says and proceeds to fiddle with the door if he can. 

(I've got to level him so I can throw points into Disable device. This game is going to slow without it. I'm sorry I screwed up and forgot that skill for my thief.)


----------



## Douane (Dec 3, 2003)

"Are you really sure it would be a good idea to trigger it? Your brethren have proven themselves to be quite ingenious with their traps." Carrach puts at least 30' of distance between him and the trapdoor.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 3, 2003)

"Triggering it will be the best way past it. Besides how am I to learn from them if I don't deal with them?" Sando says matter-of-factly


----------



## Douane (Dec 4, 2003)

"Interesting point-of-view. I have to admit that I never saw warriors training by throwing themselves on their opponents' swords, but, by all means, go ahead."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 4, 2003)

*Sando*: Carefully, methodically even, you test the trap.  You push and you prod, you poke and you pull.  Nothing happens.  Gingerly, you step out onto it, a little ways.  Nothing.  A little farther.  Nothing.  All the way, nothing.  You cross to the other side safely.  There is a door to your right with an "A" shaped glyph on it and a door to your left with an "R" shaped glyph on it.


----------



## Douane (Dec 4, 2003)

"Aha. Guess it makes sense to have a trap in the floor that is only triggered by larger beings, given that its creators were gnomes like you, but how are us slightly above gnomish average Hobgoblins supposed to cross this? ...

We'll probably have to jump across."


Carrach sheathes sword and dagger and looks for a good running start.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 4, 2003)

Sando looks around for a key hole thet will fit the key he has.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 4, 2003)

*Sando*: Your key, which is shaped like the gnome glyph "N," fits neither lock.

*Carrach, Vorik, Tekk*: You look around for appropriate places to start your running jump from.  About 20 ft. away from the location of the trap door seems to be the most appropriate spot to start.

*Jump Checks, DC 10*:
Carrach, roll of 20 on d20, +4 Jump, -1 armor, total of 23, success
Vorik, roll of 6 on d20, -1 Str, total of 5, failure
Tekk, roll of 20 on d20, +2 Str, -6 armor, total of 16, success

*Carrach, Tekk*: You both land nimbly on your feet.  Vorik, however, is not so fortunate, you hear the trap doors open and see the mage hanging onto the edge of the wall, half in the pit, half out *[Vorik: Reflex save against DC 15, roll of 14 on d20, +1 Ref, total 15, success]*.

Tekk moves over to the edge of the pit, grabs Vorik by the shoulders, and pulls him out.  "W-w-well, that could have been d-d-deadly, eh?  Very, very lucky, Vor-vorik."  The dwarf smiles.

*OOC*: _I'm pushing this along.  If everyone could check in over in the OOC thread, we can see where we're at right now.  I haven't posted moves for Cassandra or Rothgar because I think they're both somewhere around here (although Thels's signature says he'll be here intermittently).  If y'all could respond within about 24-36 hours, that'd be sweet; if not I'll have y'all make the jump.  Again, please check in over in the OOC thread—I'd like to do a quick head count._


----------



## Thels (Dec 4, 2003)

_Well, if they can make it, so can I!_ Cassandra waits for Tekk to pull Vorik out, takes a short distance and jumps across.

OOC: +6 total modifier (armor included), taking 10 if possible, manifesting catfall if it's not possible just in case.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 4, 2003)

See below


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 4, 2003)

Rothgar attempts to make the jump, (lets see a paladin go splat.)  

OOC: Jump :0 ranks, +2 str, Armor check -6.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 5, 2003)

*Cassandra, Rothgar*: You both back up and prepare to make the jump.

*Jump Checks, DC 10*
Cassandra, takes 10, +6 modifiers, total 16, success
Rothgar, roll of 18 on d20, +2 Str, -6 armor, total 14, success (mostly)

*Cassandra*: You clear the trapdoors gracefully.

*Rothgar*: Your jump is gorgeous—technically perfect, really, and quite graceful.  Your landing, however, leaves a lot to be desired.  After the dust clears, you're lying on the floor, face down.

*OOC*: _Because Rothgar didn't beat the DC by 5 or more, his landing ended up being more of a crash.  See PHB 77 for more information._


----------



## Douane (Dec 5, 2003)

"Oh, come on, _brother_. Don't you think that there'll be better times to get your rest?"


Carrach reaches out to give Rothgar a hand, should he be willing to take it.



_[OoC: I'm gone! See you all on monday.  ]_


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 7, 2003)

Rothgar takes the hand with a "hrmph" and attempts to regain his dignity.


----------



## Thels (Dec 8, 2003)

"So, where now?" Cassandra asks.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 9, 2003)

Sando will try the door on the left.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 9, 2003)

*Sando*: It gives.  For whatever reason, there doesn't seem to be a trap on this door.

Dead rats, burnt tindertwigs, and bits of broken stone litter the floor of this room.  The only furnishings are a cot against the northeast wall and a wooden chest bearing a dented lantern.  The lantern is lit, but only a few slivers of light escape the closed shutters.  The room is shadowy and dark.  Across the room from the doorway, a five-foot diameter tunnel carves its way east into darkness.


----------



## Thels (Dec 11, 2003)

Cassandra yawns. "This is taking forever. If you can't disable them anyhow, then there's no reason for us to wait on you. You'd be hurt just as much as we!" Cassandra moves to the nearest closed door and opens it carefully, pressing herself against the wall next to the door.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 11, 2003)

Sando looks at the human woman and sighs. "Well by all means. Help yourself to the pain."


----------



## Douane (Dec 12, 2003)

Carrach will take a look into the pit below the trapdoor  to discern whether the creatures might have from below. If he can't discover anything to support this idea, he will check the part of hasllway they jumped to for recent tracks.

...

"And yet another one. It seems this place consists mainly of traps and tunnels, a rather interesting combination. Looks like we might have to try our hand with one of these tunnels, though I ...," Carrach stops abruptly when he catches Cassandra's doing on the corner of the eye.

"No, woman! Get away from that door!"



_[OoC: For clarification, I don't want to track possible tracks in the hallway, which would probably be impossible due to our stomping around on them. It's just aimed at confirming whether the creatures came down the hallway.]_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 16, 2003)

The game has been continued in over here.  Thanks.

Best,
tKL


----------

